# Es wird kalt!



## Chupa (20. November 2008)

Vielleicht sollte man sich den Angelausflug am kommenden Wochenende nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Ich kaufe statt ner Tüte Futter jedenfalls lieber ne Flasche Glühwein.#6

Also wers noch nicht gehört hat...hier ein Link

http://www.stern.de/panorama/:Wetter-Umsturz-Warnung-Wintereinbruch/646287.html


Greetz!


----------



## Colophonius (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Danke für die "Warnung" 

Ich glaube ich fahre lieber Samstag abend nicht mitm Fahrrad herum ;D


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Na Klasse, Ich dachte dieses Jahr kann Ich mir die Winterreifen sparen


----------



## Chupa (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hehe, da bin ich besser dran, ich hab mir dieses Jahr erfolgreich die Sommerreifen gespart  Und mit dem Fahrrad wollt ich dann auch nicht unterwegs sein...nene.


----------



## schadstoff (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hmm eigentlich wollt ich am WE Angeln gehen ...aber so...... ich weiss ja et


----------



## silviomopp (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

#6   ist doch Geil, da kann ich mal mein Takle sortieren und die Rollen saubermachen....


----------



## ollidi (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Endlich mal vernünftiges Angelwetter, wo man ohne Probleme gute Plätze findet. :m


----------



## turm13 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

genau, nur die harten...
nichts wie raus mit Euch


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



ollidi schrieb:


> Endlich mal vernünftiges Angelwetter, wo man ohne Probleme gute Plätze findet. :m



Eben!

Nur die Harten kommen in' Garten!

Ich werde angeln gehen bis mir der Hinterschinken abfriert! :vik:


----------



## AalNils (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Die Frage, die sich mir stellt ist, ob ich meinen jeweiligen Angelplatz ohne Winterreifen erreiche, ohne einen Abstecher in 'nen Graben zu machen... :vik:

MfG


----------



## Bobster (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

....scheint ja ideales Hechtwetter zu werden...:q



Bobster


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Moin Moin ,
typisch Südlichter , kaum wird es unter 10 Grad draußen föstel sie :q. Wir hier im Norden sagen immer : es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur unzweckmäßige Kleidung :vik::vik: . Solange die Ostsee nicht zufriert , ist es warm genug zum angeln :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## celler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> typisch Südlichter , kaum wird es unter 10 Grad draußen föstel sie :q. Wir hier im Norden sagen immer : es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur unzweckmäßige Kleidung :vik::vik: . Solange die Ostsee nicht zufriert , ist es warm genug zum angeln :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael




dem ist nichts mehr beizufügen


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Mir ist das Wetter sowas von Latte!
Freu mich sogar auf den Winter und hoffe dass es mal wieder ordentlich kalt wird.
Werd Sonntag auch ans Wasser gehen...:q
Hier bei uns sollen es am WE bis -10°C werden!

Doch ich zieh mir meine muggelischen Thermoklamotten an und dann geht's zum Forellenjagen.:vik:
Ab und an nen schönen heißen Tee aus der Thermoskanne.
Was gibbet denn Schöneres?


----------



## PetriHelix (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Kalt ist doch gut ... dann geht die Zander-Vertikalsaison endlich richtig los


----------



## dodo12 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Naja bei uns werden die ganze Zeit Unwetterwarnungen rausgegeben. Sturmböhen bis 90kmh und so weiter  
Also mit dem Angeln bei uns, dass heißt in Münster und Umgebung schwer. Ich lasse es lieber, und trinke einen warmen Tee und gucke fernseh oder sowas ^^ 
lg :vik:


----------



## Schwarzwusel (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> typisch Südlichter , kaum wird es unter 10 Grad draußen föstel sie :q. Wir hier im Norden sagen immer : es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur unzweckmäßige Kleidung :vik::vik: . Solange die Ostsee nicht zufriert , ist es warm genug zum angeln :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael


Genauso sieht es aus...,#6|good:


----------



## Chupa (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

So seh ich das auch, kalt ist ja noch ok, aber wenn dann noch Sturm, Hagel und Gewitter dazukommt ist endgültig schluß mit Lustig.#d


----------



## bacalo (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Kein Problem,

Ersatzspule mit einer guten Monofilen ist immer im Auto.

Frage an die Nordlicher unter uns,
wieviel Watt hat den der angekündigte "Norwegenfön".


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> typisch Südlichter , kaum wird es unter 10 Grad draußen föstel sie :q. Wir hier im Norden sagen immer : es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur unzweckmäßige Kleidung :vik::vik: . Solange die Ostsee nicht zufriert , ist es warm genug zum angeln :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael




Ja ja, is klar!:q

In unsern Mittelgebirgen (|bigeyesdie liegen ja alle Richtung Süden) wird's im Winter niiiiieeee kalt und stürmig...#d

Da kennt nur ihr Torfheizer euch mit aus!|rolleyes


----------



## schadstoff (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ja ja, is klar!:q
> 
> In unsern Mittelgebirgen (|bigeyesdie liegen ja alle Richtung Süden) wird's im Winter niiiiieeee kalt und stürmig...#d
> 
> Da kennt nur ihr Torfheizer euch mit aus!|rolleyes




Hehehehe


----------



## celler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mir ist das Wetter sowas von Latte!
> Freu mich sogar auf den Winter und hoffe dass es mal wieder ordentlich kalt wird.
> Werd Sonntag auch ans Wasser gehen...:q
> Hier bei uns sollen es am WE bis -10°C werden!
> ...



ich sag nur boxershorts und nikolausmütze...

der dirk ist einer von den abgehärteten...


----------



## danisus (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

HeHe:vik:,
endlich sind die guten Stellen am Lech frei.:vik:
Ich geh auf jeden Fall raus. Is doch echtes Angelwetter und schön ruhig ohne Spatziergänger und Kanufahrer und Kinder die Steine werfen.:vik:
Bis nächstes Jahr an alle Schönwetter Angler


----------



## Eugen Eichmann (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mir ist das Wetter sowas von Latte!
> Freu mich sogar auf den Winter und hoffe dass es mal wieder ordentlich kalt wird.
> Werd Sonntag auch ans Wasser gehen...:q
> Hier bei uns sollen es am WE bis -10°C werden!
> ...



Sowas würde mir auch Spaß machen. Schon lange keinen richtigen Winter gesehen. Bin sogar letztes Jahr fast ganzen Winter mit Roller gefahren#c.


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Endlich und hoffentlich!!!
Ich hätte noch gern 4 Wochen starken Ostwind und es wird eine tolle Saison. Die ganzen Segler und Sommertouristen sind weg von der Ostsee und es ist wieder ruhig auf dem Wasser und man muß nicht vor irgendwelchen Seglern flüchten, die im Verband und unter Autopilot Kaffe trinkend Schleppangler quer übers die Ostsee hetzen.
Ab Januar wird dann wieder richtig angegriffen!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Och nee! Bitte keinen Frost! Anglerisch vielleicht noch erträglich aber gewerblich ... grenzwertig :/


----------



## Palerado (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Mal anders gefragt.
Hat man den Bedingungen überhaupt Chancen? Ich meine kalt ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber so direkt beim Wintereinbruch?

Ich weiß ja nicht. Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall irgendwie zu Hause beschäftigen denke ich.


----------



## Marcel M. (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Immer lass komme mit der Kälte.
Denn dann geht bei uns endlich die Quappenzeit so richtig los.

*!!! NICHT VERGESSEN - GEBT DEN FISCHEN EINE CHANCE !!!*


----------



## locotus (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich seh das auch so , es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, es gibt nur falsche Kleidung!

Hab mich gerade fürs Wochenende mit ein paar Froggern und Paddels eingedeckt. Und so schnell friert der MLK nicht zu. Zander ich komme.


----------



## Benny1982 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wie schlechtes Wetter?! gibts sowas überhaupt?

Grad noch 10 Stahlvorfächer beim Dealer geholt sammt ner Packung Maden, Samstag 0800 steh ich am Wasser und wenn die Welt untergeht :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Palerado schrieb:


> Mal anders gefragt.
> Hat man den Bedingungen überhaupt Chancen? Ich meine kalt ist ja nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber so direkt beim Wintereinbruch?
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht. Ich werde mich auf jeden Fall irgendwie zu Hause beschäftigen denke ich.




Solange das Wasser nicht zufriert, haste immer gute Chancen...
Vor allem bei den Räubern!:q


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Da kennt nur ihr Torfheizer euch mit aus!|rolleyes



Aber schnacken wie einer! :q


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Aber schnacken wie einer! :q




Bin halt gut in ausländisch...:q


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

was denn das für ne ansage???? Kalt soll es werden....
meeeensch....sturm aus nord bis nord-ost:
von marienleuchte auf der insel bis nach rerik das beste watt gibt.
thermoanzug raus wattis gekauft und ab an die waterkant.
wäre nur schön wenn das mal nen paar wochen so läuft dann gibts auch mal wieder quappen.
und nicht vergessen: steifen grog bedeutet rum muß, zucker kann und wasser brauch nich unbedingt.....so wirds auch von innen warm.
schöne grüße


----------



## raffaelo35 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin ,
> typisch Südlichter , kaum wird es unter 10 Grad draußen föstel sie :q. Wir hier im Norden sagen immer : es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur unzweckmäßige Kleidung :vik::vik: . Solange die Ostsee nicht zufriert , ist es warm genug zum angeln :q
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Michael




tststst - lass mal die flachlandtiroler a bisserl an berg sehn dann wirds eng und ich mein nett den sandhügel vom nachbarn sein aushub. Dann bekommen sie feuchte hände, der blutdruck steigt und ans angeln ist nimmer zu denken.

Ich sag amol dicker schnee a gescheiter frost und aufi gehts auf huchen. Naja wenns eng wird tuts a hecht a.

raffaelo


----------



## danisus (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



raffaelo35 schrieb:


> tststst - lass mal die flachlandtiroler a bisserl an berg sehn dann wirds eng und ich mein nett den sandhügel vom nachbarn sein aushub. Dann bekommen sie feuchte hände, der blutdruck steigt und ans angeln ist nimmer zu denken.
> 
> Ich sag amol dicker schnee a gescheiter frost und aufi gehts auf huchen. Naja wenns eng wird tuts a hecht a.
> 
> raffaelo



sauber sog i
recht host!
i gfrei mi scho a so!:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

...gibts hier irgendwo ne Übersetzung?


----------



## raffaelo35 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Für preissn gibts do nix. Immer die ausländer.


raffaelo


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



danisus schrieb:


> sauber sog i * = Das finde ich super*
> recht host! *= Da hast du Recht*
> i gfrei mi scho a so! *= Ich freue mich auch schon wie Bolle auf den Winter!*:vik::vik::vik::vik:




Extraübersetzung für unsern Dolfin! :m


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Bin halt gut in ausländisch...:q



Ach, geb's zu - Du hörst doch jeden Abend zum Einschlafen "Küstendeutsch für Landratten" von und mit Horst Hennings. :q


----------



## macmarco (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Das sit doch echt klasse, dass es kalt wird...um so mehr fangen wir morgen   
Mööönsch, wat freu ich mich


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ach, geb's zu - Du hörst doch jeden Abend zum Einschlafen "Küstendeutsch für Landratten" von und mit Horst Hennings. :q




Alter, ich bin der Synchronsprecher von Horst!

Werd dir das im Dezember beweisen...


----------



## McClane (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich werde mir wohl auch eher ne Flasche Glühwein holen^^

Bei uns ist heute schon richtig stürmisch und am Regnen ohne Ende da vergeht ein echt die Lust an See zu fahren leider#d


----------



## WickedWalleye (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Werd dir das im Dezember beweisen...



Brauchste nich, haste schon.

Dein Talent für's Flachlandgermanisch ist verbüffend! #6

Ich sach nur "Hoooooas' Hännings"!!!


----------



## silviomopp (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

So, am Sonntag um 8 treff ich mich mit einem Kumpel um noch eine Runde Spinnen zu gehen...hab mein kram schon sortiert und das gute ist-egal welche Strecke wir nehmen, eine Kneipe ist jede in Richtung (um Thermoskannen wieder aufzufüllen )  :vik:Also, Wetter- du bist mir egal !!!


----------



## yassin (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

endlich die ersten tage ohne Schönwetterangler 

das wird spaßig Hechte und zander ich komme (hoffendlich)


----------



## celler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@marco und ute
wieso redet ihr eigentlich die ganze zeit von morgen?
geht ihr morgen und samstag an die see zum angeln ?


----------



## macmarco (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



celler schrieb:


> @marco und ute
> wieso redet ihr eigentlich die ganze zeit von morgen?
> geht ihr morgen und samstag an die see zum angeln ?


Gehen morgen zum Forellenfischen..Wuselchen und ich..Ute kann ja net :q
Da ist das Wetter auch egal #h


----------



## Breamhunter (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wochenende gehts zum Bodden :vik:
Zur Not werden Kufen unters Boot gebaut.


----------



## celler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

achso...
na soviel zeit wie ihr hätt ich auch mal gern ;-)


----------



## macmarco (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



celler schrieb:


> achso...
> na soviel zeit wie ihr hätt ich auch mal gern ;-)



Najaaaa, so einfach ist es auch net... Dat geht nur weil ich nachher Nachtschicht habe nd ich dann durch mache bis morgen früh :q


----------



## celler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ah,da arbeitet noch einer im schichtbetrieb,ich sitz nämlich auch gerade auf der arbeit..
arbeite auch in 3 schichte ;-)


----------



## gründler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Dann werden die Quappen wenigstens munter.
lg


----------



## macmarco (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



celler schrieb:


> ah,da arbeitet noch einer im schichtbetrieb,ich sitz nämlich auch gerade auf der arbeit..
> arbeite auch in 3 schichte ;-)


Falsch, falsch , falsch... Es gibt Sachen in meinem Job, die man nicht am Tage machen kann, die dann nur Nachts gehen :q


----------



## Stefan6 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Für heute siehts erstmal so aus:  http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...gen.html__nnn=true&lastPageLabel=dwdwww_start


----------



## hornhechteutin (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Moin Moin 
@ Dirk + raffaelo


raffaelo35 schrieb:


> tststst - lass mal die flachlandtiroler a bisserl an berg sehn dann wirds eng und ich mein nett den sandhügel vom nachbarn sein aushub. Dann bekommen sie feuchte hände, der blutdruck steigt und ans angeln ist nimmer zu denken.



hee einen Berg haben wir hier auch an der Küste sogar mit Ski Lift und so , den Bungsberg :q:q:q . Gut den Schnee haben wir nicht so in Massen wir Ihr aber das ist auch O.K so :q . Feuchte Hände bekommen wir vielleicht , aber nur wenn es um die Huchen geht , die gibt es in der Ostsee nicht :q .

@raffaelo35
kannst mir ja mal zeigen wie man Huchen fängt und ich zeig Dir wie man bei Wind und Welle + Eis und Schneeregen nicht nach Kurt schreit :q ( Übersetzung für die Schluchtis :q : Kurt schreien = :v )


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## celler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



macmarco schrieb:


> Falsch, falsch , falsch... Es gibt Sachen in meinem Job, die man nicht am Tage machen kann, die dann nur Nachts gehen :q


 

ah,ich verstehe...
tagsüber normaler malocher und nachts dann der ....
naja du weißt schon,der,der auf die frauen aufpasst  :vik:


----------



## nemles (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



celler schrieb:


> ah,ich verstehe...
> tagsüber normaler malocher und nachts dann der ....
> naja du weißt schon,der,der auf die frauen aufpasst  :vik:



|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Pikepauly (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@Macmarco
Gib mal was ab von der Kohle.

Zum Thema:

Ich fahr Samstag nach Dänemark.
Vielleicht sollte ich etwas früher losfahren.


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Danke Dirk,
das norditalienisch ist nicht so mein Ding!


----------



## Blinker Mann (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

moin,

Blau:q hat uns wieder

Normalzustand von Winterangler und Eisfischer.:q

Gruß auf geht`s


----------



## Steffen90 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

das wetter stört doch nicht.....
morgen gehts NACHTANGELN auf karpfen :vik:


----------



## lsski (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hallo Leuten #h
Was habt ihr denn für einen Thermoanzug?
Ich will mir den Sundridge Alaska Suit kaufen.
was haltet ihr davon ?

LG Jeff


----------



## danisus (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> @raffaelo35
> kannst mir ja mal zeigen wie man Huchen fängt und ich zeig Dir wie man bei Wind und Welle + Eis und Schneeregen nicht nach Kurt schreit :q ( Übersetzung für die Schluchtis :q : Kurt schreien = :v )
> 
> Gruß aus Eutin
> Micha



@hornhechteutin
Hey Flachlandtiroler ,

Schluchtis sind die Ostbayern die mit Sachertorten und sowas!
Zumindest hier im "mir san mir" Land! :vik:


----------



## Denny79 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Na endlich….
Jetzt werden die Quappen hoffentlich richtig wach.:q
Hatte letztes WE schon 2 an der Elbe.
Da kann ich dieses WE ja mal den neuen Thermoanzug testen.
*Hat hier wer Erfahrung mit dem Ultimate – Artic ?#c*


----------



## bobbl (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

dr bobbl geht am so, wenn die eltern amen sagen, 100 prozentig spinnangeln


----------



## Ines (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ach, das Wetter ist doch immer wieder ein ergiebiges Thema.

Allerdings: Ich freue mich schon sehr auf den Thread *"Es wird heiß"* (dauert leider noch ein bißchen...).


Jedenfalls viel Erfolg allen, die nicht anders können. 
Ich stelle mich morgen, wenn die Kaltfront kommt, auch noch mal wieder in den Westwind. Wahrscheinlich nicht allzu lange.


----------



## bobbl (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich hab noch eine wichtige Frage.
Was kann man sich bei dem Wetter anziehen um nicht zu sterben. Leider muss ich gleichzeitig beweglich bleiben zum Gewässer absuchen.


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

JUhu!

Eigentlich wollte ich meine neuen Wobbler testen, aber stattdessen werde ich wohl noch ne Runde Schlitten fahren, wenn es so doll schneien soll!
Wer weiß, wie lange man das noch machen kann!


----------



## boot (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



AalNils schrieb:


> Die Frage, die sich mir stellt ist, ob ich meinen jeweiligen Angelplatz ohne Winterreifen erreiche, ohne einen Abstecher in 'nen Graben zu machen... :vik:
> 
> MfG


 Hi ohne Winterreifen #q nicht gut aber wenn deine Angelstelle in Wilhelmsburg ist werde ich mir beim Streuen mühe geben.lg


----------



## danisus (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich hab noch eine wichtige Frage.
> Was kann man sich bei dem Wetter anziehen um nicht zu sterben. Leider muss ich gleichzeitig beweglich bleiben zum Gewässer absuchen.



Thermoanzug oder Angora-unterwäsche
Alternativ geht au ein Skianzug oder ne Neoprenwathose.
Dann noch Hohlfasersocken wegen dem Schwitzen dann ab ans Wasser!:m
Ach ne Kanne mit Tee oder so irgendetwas heißes is au net schlecht.


----------



## celler (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Ines schrieb:


> Allerdings: Ich freue mich schon sehr auf den Thread *"Es wird heiß"* (dauert leider noch ein bißchen...)..


 
na dat kann man auch 2 deutig sehen.
heiß kann es auch im winter werden...


----------



## Luiz (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

endlich! Fürs vertikalen super! Ein bissle konstant sollte es noch werden und ich hoffe der wind nervt dieses we nicht mehr so... .


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@Luiz: negativ, starker Wind mit Sturmböen bis in die Täler soll angesagt sein...


----------



## McClane (20. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Zum Wetter ist nur zu sagen

Es giebt kein schlechtes Wetter, es giebt nur schlechte kleidung!!


----------



## raffaelo35 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> @ Dirk + raffaelo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## angelsüchto (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

hi leute,
in bielefeld schneit es schon etwas,aber nicht der rede wert.ich hoffe auf schnee am we:q  es ist eh zu kalt zum angeln


----------



## Benny1982 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> hi leute,
> in bielefeld schneit es schon etwas,aber nicht der rede wert.ich hoffe auf schnee am we:q  es ist eh zu kalt zum angeln



Zu kalt, also ne nur weil sich bei niedrigeren temperaturen gewisse Körperteile verstecken ists noch lange nicht zu kalt zum angeln :vik:

Endlich wieder platz an den guten Spots #6


----------



## angelsüchto (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@benny1982
zum angeln ist es natürlich nicht zu kalt,aber wenn ich mitm fahhrad zum bach fahren muss is das nicht sooo toll bei dem wetter:q aber heringsangeln bei gefühlten 20-° geht doch#h


----------



## heinzrch (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Es gibt nix schöneres als bei so nem richtigen Sauwetter 1-2 Stunden mit Gummi auf Zander oder auf Quappen (Rutten) zu fischen und danach  zuhause mit Freunden bei Lebkuchen und Tee oder Glühwein sich wieder aufzuwärmen.
Wenn das Gewässer weiter weg ist, kann man sich auch ein Spaßbad mit Sauna suchen, das bringts auch voll, wenn man so richtig durchgefroren ist....


----------



## hornhechteutin (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Moin Moin ,


raffaelo35 schrieb:


> Nennt der preiss uns schluchtis...junge junge. Bei euch muss die luft schon echt kurtig sein.#q Die schluchtis kommen aus der vorstadt von münchen oder  parkplatz der bayern.|muahah:
> 
> PS: Mann sollte echt  wieder die visapflicht in bayern einführen.



is ja gut das mit den Schluchtis nehme ich zurück wollte Euch ja nicht beleidigen . Bei uns heißen diejenigen die südlich von HH wohnen ja sonst Angestellte vom Kreiswehrersatzamt Palermo :vik: |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## yassin (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

jo, hier in bielefeld schneit es (zumindest hier in der senne )schon recht ordentlich .1cm liegt schon. komm grad von nem kleinen tümpel zurück und konnte einen einigermaßen akzeptablen barsch von immerhin 25 cm auf die schuppen legen.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



heinzrch schrieb:


> Wenn das Gewässer weiter weg ist, kann man sich auch ein Spaßbad mit Sauna suchen



Und wie beisst der Zander so in der Sauna? :q


----------



## F1SCHER (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

moinsen alle 

hier liegt kein schnee  jedenfalls so wenig das man es nicht erwähnen kann/muss !! aso in NF bin ich beheimatet ^^


----------



## bobbl (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Es schneit in Nürnberg! NOCH liegt nix


----------



## rallye-vid (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

In Osnabrück schneits seit ca. 16Uhr auch.. Bleibt aber nichts liegen.


----------



## angelsüchto (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bielefeld,kontstante 2,6°verstärkt schnee


----------



## hecq (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

wildbergehütte, oberbergischer kreis -> schon einiges an schnee auf dem haufen und seeeehr kalt |uhoh:

siegen, kreuztal -> ein wenig bleibt liegen #h


----------



## angelsüchto (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bielefeld 21,25uhr 0,7 grad und schneedecke ca 5 cm stark tendez steigend


----------



## yassin (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bielefeld 22.10uhr ca.0 grad schneedecke ca.8cm stark
PS: erste scheeballschlach dieses jahr


----------



## rallye-vid (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Mitllerweile ist mein schwarzes Auto weiss |bigeyes


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Krefeld -Wetterumschwünger der Extraklasse.erst Hagel,dann leichter schneefall + Regen mit Orkanartigen boen bei knapp über 0 grad..um genau zu sein in 9meter höhe überm Boden  konstante 1.8° plus-----sehr ungemütliches wetter--


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Für unsere Region hatten sie angesagt: "Morgens Regen oder Schneeregen, *langsam* in Schnee übergehend..." Ich schaue also heute morgen aus dem Fenster und mich trifft der Schlag - alles dick verschneit! So schnell kann also der Winter kommen...#d

Und so sah das heute morgen in meinem Garten aus:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@BW: sieht doch ganz gut aus
bei uns im taunus 10 km nähe frankfurt hats 10 minuten geschneit dann fertig
wie ich mich freue das es kein schnee liegt hier ich hasse schnee
bei uns wars nur eisig kalt und starke stürme so dass sogar eine ältere dame einfach umgeweht wurde und sich verletzt hat.
naja mal sehen was noch kommt übers WE


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> ich hasse schnee


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen! Ich verabscheue das weiße Zeug von ganzem Herzen, mir ist lieber, es schüttet drei Tage wie aus Eimern, als dass es eine Stunde schneit! Der Blick aus dem Fenster hat mir somit den kompletten Tag vesaut und mir gründlich die Laune verhagelt. Ich wünsche mir für den Rest des Winters herrlich ekelhaften Sprühregen aus Nordwest mit steifem Wind und Temperaturen knapp über 0 Grad. Das Ganze mit schön wolkenverhangenem Himmel, Nebel und "heutewirddasnichthell" - Wetter! Da schmeckt der Grog am besten und das Sofa wird mit zunehmender Wetterverschlechterung immer gemütlicher. Leider verschlechtert sich mit dem Wetter ja auch meistens das Fernsehprogramm....#d


----------



## rallye-vid (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ah komm, n bissl Frischschnee auf der Strasse, n Auto und die Handbremse. 

I love it :vik:

Sonst hasse ich den Winter


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Ah komm, n bissl Frischschnee auf der Strasse, n Auto und die Handbremse.
> 
> I love it :vik:


 
Wenn ich das mit meinem Hiace mache, walze ich hier die halbe Siedlung nieder....

Fällt also aus wegen ist nicht....


----------



## rallye-vid (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=V4h6k6ZxhUM


----------



## nemles (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Wenn ich das mit meinem Hiace mache, walze ich hier die halbe Siedlung nieder....
> 
> Fällt also aus wegen ist nicht....



Wusste ichs doch, irgendeinen Haken hat Deine neue Karre:q



Hier in Schwarzenbek hat es mal für fünf Min. heftig geschneit. Ist aber kaum was liegen geblieben.
Naja, vielleicht heute Nacht|gr:


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Das war ich heute morgen....

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3KzsP2rswx0


----------



## rallye-vid (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Das war ich heute morgen....
> 
> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=3KzsP2rswx0



Ganz unten wo "du" verschwunden bist, wars nen See? :m


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Ganz unten wo "du" verschwunden bist, wars nen See? :m


 
Ja, die alte Süderelbe! Ich wollte doch den Wollhandkrabben mal "Guten Tach" sagen....


----------



## rallye-vid (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

So so, getarnten U-Boot hast du dir da zugelegt :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> So so, getarnten U-Boot hast du dir da zugelegt :q


 
Sicher doch! Voll ausgestattet mit Raketenwerfer, Wasserbett und Periskop (oder wie das Ding heisst...)
Aber als Auto mit Heckantrieb (ohne Last auf der Hinterachse) ist die Kiste nicht wirklich Schneetauglich. Aber das ist auch schon der einzige Nachteil daran....

Dafür schenke ich mir zu Weihnachten ´ne WEBASTO - Standheizung. Dann kann das Wetter von mir aus werden, wie es will....


----------



## rallye-vid (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Dafür schenke ich mir zu Weihnachten ´ne WEBASTO - Standheizung.



Wünsche ich mir auch


----------



## Brassenwürger (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Wünsche ich mir auch


 
Im Januar kommt das Ding da rein, mit Fernbedienung und hastdunichgesehen. Dann ist schluss mit kalt!!!#6
Dann können sich alle anderen am Strand die Klöten abfrosten, und ich sitze bei 25 Grad schön mollig mit´m Drink in der Hand in meinem Bus und grinse....:q


----------



## rallye-vid (21. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Könntest dich dann selbstständig machen -> Klöten wärmen 5 EUR :q


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Könntest dich dann selbstständig machen -> Klöten wärmen 5 EUR :q


 
Kein Thema, mit´m Lötkolben geht das ruckizucki....:q

So hat auch der Winter noch seine (finanziell) guten Seiten!
Eierbranding €5,-....

Geschäftsidee....#6


----------



## rallye-vid (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Löl.. #6

Falls du noch nen Manager suchst |wavey:

:q


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Falls du noch nen Manager suchst |wavey:
> 
> :q


 
Ich komme dann auf Dich zurück....

...und bringe Dir bei, wie man Muster in Nüsse lötet...#6

Irgendwie ist das hier alles fürchterlich offtopic, und um nochmal auf´s Wetter zurück zu kommen: Hier schneit es wie Hölle! Der Winter ist da, es ist zum Heulen! Ich gehe nun pennen und trete jetzt meinen Winterschlaf an. Wünscht mir feuchte Träume!
Ist ja fürchterlich! Ich kann nicht mal mehr die andere Straßenseite sehen, so schneit das!

Normal ist das nicht....#d


----------



## rallye-vid (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

 |gutenach


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> |gutenach


 
Ebenso....:vik:


----------



## angelsüchto (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

|gutenach| ich werde jetzt ins bett gehn und morgen weiter wetterfrosch spielen|schlaf:


----------



## danisus (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

So der große Bums war das hier in Mering bei Augsburg nich. Es liegen ganze 10mm Schnee bei molligen 2°C. Gefühlt durch den Wind dürften es so -1°C sein. 
Kuschliges Angelwetter.

Grüße
d


----------



## Master Hecht (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

1°C draußen am schneien wie blöde und ich werd nachem mittag anne ems hechte jagen...
beste voraussetzugen, naja danach werd ich fußball gucken...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns is auch nicht grad viel. Gefühlte +5-6 °C, aber ein Blick aufs Thermometer verrät 2,5 °C.Windstille hier im Taunus und von Schnee nicht soviel in Sicht, auser der Rest von heute Nacht.Die Bilder sind von vor 10 Minuten.


----------



## silviomopp (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Raum Aachen/Düren... jetzt Schneeflocken und Arschkalter Wind...#h


----------



## Steffen90 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ich war die ganze nacht draußen... und so schlimm wars nicht. ging zwar nen arschkalter wind.... und temperaturen unter 0°... hatte ne 0,5cm dicke eisschicht auf meinem wassereimer... und hat etwas geschneit aber das große chaos blieb aus. und gefangen hab ich nichts


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ich fühl mich nen bissel im falschen film
wir hatten fast den ganzen tag sonnenschein und blauen himmel morgens früh soll es kurz geschneit aber davon war um 1 als ich aufstand nichts mehr übrig hin und wieder mal ne wolke aber das wars.
also so wird das nichts mit der brandung und den dorschen


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

So, war eben nochma draußen und es ist sehr kalt durch den Wind. 2,3 °C zeigt das Thermometer ausm Taunus. Es fängt gerade leicht anzuschneien in unserem kleinen Dorf. 
In Hoffnung auf ein Weihnachtsfest mit Schnee.


----------



## Bobster (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Sauerland
Geschlossenen Schneedecke

...war von 14.00 - 16.30 Uhr mit der Spinne unterwegs.

Es war kalt,
es war windig,
es hat geschneit,
...und ich bin noch in eine "Drückejagd" gekommen.

Ein geballere rechts und links, jaulende Köter, fliehende
Schweine und Hasen....|uhoh:

...ich konnte gerade noch rechtzeitig meinen orangenen
Landehandschuh in die Höhe strecken..

Gefangen habe ich nix 

Bobster


----------



## yassin (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

so, hier in bielefeld ist es 0° kalt und es liegen teilweise 18cm schnee.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Steinbach - 1 °C, kein Wind, kein Schnee, keine Geräusche - bleibt ausnahmsweise ruhig.


----------



## Blinker Mann (22. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

moin,moin|wavey:

Ist doch auch mal schön.
Heute morgen in Oldenburg i O

gruß


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns momentan, wie schon fast das ganze Wochenende.
- Kein Schnee
- Momentan +2 Grad
- Windig

Na ja was solls, nachher soll ja neuer Schnee kommen, vielleicht fällt ja auch mal was bei uns. 
Und wenn es schneit würde ich mir wünschen,dass es nicht sofort hinterher regnet, irgendwie geht das hier immer so schnell ...#c

Meine Bilanz über das Wochenende hinweg.
Vielleicht insgesamt 3cm Schnee (der aber schon längst wieder weg ist).
Und gefroren hat es nicht einmal|uhoh:.
Scheiß Winter in Bergkamen


----------



## theundertaker (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Köln - kein Schnee, kein wind, kein Regen...ein klein wenig Sonne....aber ziemlich kühl draußen...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Steinbach 1,4 °C eben hats ganz leicht geschneit. Jetzt hats schon wieder aufgehört. Denke aber, dass in den nächsten Tagen noch mehr fällt. Ganz leichter Wind.


----------



## dodo12 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns sieht es genauso aus wie in Oldenburg und heute Abend wird mit starken Schneefällen gerechnet  und ich muss mrgen bei -5°c mit dem Rad zur  Schule. Naja ich werde es überstehen!


----------



## Christian_stgt (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

hey zusammen.
bin anfänger und für mich stellt sich die frage, ob das eisige wetter das "beißverhalten" von verschiedenen fischen beeinflusst und wie?
gibts erfahrungen? 
lg, christian


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns immer noch 1 °C, kalter Wind und leichter Schneefall. Es war den ganzen Tag über nicht wärmer als 1,4°C.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

fast 50cm Schnee


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@Christian: Weiß es nicht genau, könnte es mir aber vorstellen. Vorallem bei den Zander, da sie ja im Sommer den höchsten Stoffwechsel haben. Und soviel ich weiß schlägt es allen Fischen auf den Magen, wenn sich von einem auf den anderen Tag das Wetter stark verändert. Bei uns von 10°C + auf 1°C.


----------



## schadstoff (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Leipzig, Tote Hose mit Schnee..... Arschkalt isses aber 
.


----------



## hornhechteutin (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Moin Moin ,
aus dem Schnee ist nichts geworden :vik: . Kalt , viel Sonne und bischen Wind , mehr hatte dieser Winter bis dato nicht zu bieten . Schätze mal mit mehr als 10 Tagen Schnee wird es diesen Winter wie die letzten auch nicht werden :vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Im Moment -1°C und sehr viel Schnee. Ich mach gleich mal ein paar Fotos.


----------



## rallye-vid (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Nach dem es gestern nachmittag aufgehört hat zu schneien, gehts jetzt wieder los.


----------



## angelanfänger93 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

hallo an alle 
wollte mal eisangeln gehen...
hab ne alte eisangeln und weiss aber nicht was für köder oder montagen man nehmen kann
könnt ihr mir helfen?
vielleicht hab ihr ein internetshop wo es zubehör gibt...
bitte mal per pn melden wer etwas übers eisangeln weiss
danke gruss angeler#h


----------



## angelsüchto (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

bielefeld 8 uhr 25
1,2 grad. es schneit mittel bis stark


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Der schönste Baum vor unserm Haus..


..ist weiß.
Und zwar wegen..


..Ihnen hier.

Die Autos sind dargestellt..


..in weißen Haufen.
Auf denen man..


..malen kann.

Hier schneits imemrnoch bei frostigen -1,7°C.
Schöne Nacht.


----------



## ernie1973 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Mal ein Tipp an alle Kollegen:

Habe mir bei Tchibo eine Snowboarder - Hose zum angeln gekauft - und die ist mal richtig geil warm!!!

39,90 € - und damit können wir Verrückten dann auch ohne zu frieren angeln!...lange Unterhose dabei und gut is!

Es mag bessere geben, aber das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis find ich echt gut!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## danisus (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Update aus Mering,

10cm Schnee bei 0°C
Noch mehr Schnee angesagt!

@ernie1973

Danke für den Tipp werd mir die Hose mal anschaun.


----------



## celler (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Im Moment -1°C und sehr viel Schnee. Ich mach gleich mal ein paar Fotos.


 

sag mal arbeitest du nbeim wetterdienst oder wieso postest du uns hier alle 2 stunden die genauen werte aus deinem ort???


----------



## dodo12 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns liegt noch mehr wie beim baer


----------



## dodo12 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

aber jetzt fängt es an zu schmilzen bei 2.5°C#d#d#d#d


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



dodo12 schrieb:


> aber jetzt fängt es an zu schmilzen bei 2.5°C#d#d#d#d




Keine Angst kleiner Dodo, ihr lernt das mit den Aggregatzuständen von Wasser auch noch irgendwann in der Schule...

Wird schon werden!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@Celler: Darf ich nicht? Musst ja meine Posts nicht beachten, wenn sie dich "nerven" 
Außerdem hatte ich gestern einen langweiligen Tag.


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Keine Angst kleiner Dodo, ihr lernt das mit den Aggregatzuständen von Wasser auch noch irgendwann in der Schule...
> 
> Wird schon werden!



Ey, Dirk! Noch nie von der Anomalie des Wassers gehört, was?! :q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ey, Dirk! Noch nie von der Anomalie des Wassers gehört, was?! :q:q:q




Kai, mein Hase!#h

Jetzt verwirr hier bitte mal nicht die Leute...

Die weltberühmte Anomalie des Wassers ist doch auf die Dichte bezogen und hat wenig bis nix mit dem Schmelzpunkt zu tun.


----------



## WickedWalleye (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Die weltberühmte Anomalie des Wassers ist doch auf die Dichte bezogen und hat wenig bis nix mit dem Schmelzpunkt zu tun.



|znaika:

Jawoll Herr Professor!


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> |znaika:
> 
> Jawoll Herr Professor!




|stolz: Auch mal was gewusst zu haben!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Quelle Wissen.de/natur:

*Anomalie des Wassers*

        der vom normalen Verhalten abweichende Zusammenhang zwischen Dichte und Temperatur beim Wasser: Während bei den meisten Stoffen die Dichte mit abnehmender Temperatur stets zunimmt, ist dies bei Wasser nur oberhalb von + 4 °C der Fall. Wird Wasser unter 4 °C weiter abgekühlt, so nimmt die Dichte wieder ab. Infolge dieser Eigenschaft gefriert in stehenden Gewässern im Winter das Wasser zunächst an der Oberfläche; unter der Eisdecke bleibt das Wasser flüssig, die Temperatur nimmt mit der Wassertiefe zu und beträgt in der Schicht am Boden 4 °C. Für das pflanzliche und tierische Leben im Wasser ist diese Tatsache von entscheidender Bedeutung.
© _Wissen Media Verlag_


Für alle, die nicht/nicht mehr wissen, was die Anomalie des Wassers ist.

Wir haben schon über 50cm Schnee und der Lift läuft...|wavey:


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Man darf blöde sein, man muss nur wissen, wo was steht!!!


Also Kinners, immer schön WMV lesen...


#6 @ Schwarzwälder mit den guten Augen.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Man darf blöde sein, man muss nur wissen, wo was steht!!!



Ich wusste es nur noch so grob aus dem Physikunterricht. Aber ich wollte sicher gehen, dass ich nichts falsches schreibe und desshalb der Auszug aus wissen.de/natur.




MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Also Kinners, immer schön WMV lesen...



Was ist das?




MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> #6 @ Schwarzwälder mit den guten Augen.



|stolz:|good:


----------



## Dirk170478 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Was ist das?




WMV = Wissen Media Verlag :q


Die haben damals (in der "NixInternet" Zeit) schon die _Was ist Was_ Bücher rausgegeben...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (24. November 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ahhh!!!#6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (3. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

So heute gabs wieder Schnee und das von heute Nacht bis 18 Uhr durchgängig ohne Pause.
Das Ergebnis sind 17 cm Schnee, so hoch dass ich mich fast dahinter verstecken könnte.

Ich fänds ja mal schön, wenn der Schnee liegen bleibt und es nicht nur ein Tag schneit sondern auch mal längere Zeit.
Morgen stell ich ma ein paar Bilder rein. Gute Nacht.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis sind 17 cm Schnee, so hoch dass ich mich fast dahinter verstecken könnte.



Bei uns sind 17cm nix!! Wenn mal ein halber Meter liegt, fangen wir erst an von Schnee zu reden...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


>



Ist echt so...Wir wohen auf etwa 900 M.ü.d.M.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ist echt so...Wir wohen auf etwa 900 M.ü.d.M.



Wir auf 150-200 M ü. NN. Bei uns ist das hier schon enorm viel.
|
|
|
v


----------



## rallye-vid (4. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Und hier regnet es..

Nachts frierts bestimmt wieder und morgens krieg ich die Autotür nimmer auf.. Wie vor 2 oder 3 Tagen |motz: :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Und hier regnet es..



Bei mir auch. Es regnet immer wieder, dann kommt wieder ein bisschen Schnee und dann wieder Regen. Das ist ein eintizer "Pflutsch" auf der Straße...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Bei mir auch. Es regnet immer wieder, dann kommt wieder ein bisschen Schnee und dann wieder Regen. Das ist ein eintizer "Pflutsch" auf der Straße...




So isses.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Morgen soll wieder Schnee kommen.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns im Moment nur Regen. Noch schlimmer als Schnee, trotzdem muss ich morgen mal wieder ein paar Stündchen an Main Barsche ärgern.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wunderschöner Schneetag bei etwa 0°. Es hat über die Nacht noch ein bisschen geschneit und  der Lift läuft.

Viel Glück am Main!|wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Scheiß Regen! Schon seit 2 Tagen regnet es in den schönen Schnee hinein. Lift läuft trotzdem.
Nächste Woche soll es wieder kälter werden.|kopfkrat


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns war gestern Sonnenschein mit teilweise 10 °C, heute dagegen ekelhaftes, kaltes, regnerisches Schmuddelwetter.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Dichter Nebel...der Schnee schwindet...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Windstille und nicht zu kalt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Sonnig, trocken. Aber der Schnee ist *******, da es die vergangenen Tage reingeregnet hat. Der Lift läuft zwar, aber an einigen Stellen schaut schon wieder das Gras raus. Wetter wie im Frühjahr. Naja...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Winter vorbei, Frühling kommt.


----------



## Tiefschwarz-87 (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Naja ich hätte ja nie gedacht das ich im winter anglen gehe bei 1 grad aber es macht bock, nur nen bissi kalt


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (22. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich gehe Morgen höchstens 6 Grad. (Das ist ja noch OK)
Vielleicht gehe ich auch Freitag oder Samstag bei -1Grad. Das ist echt schon Arsch kalt


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns schneits wieder -.- bei 1,3 °C.


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Temperaturen sollen bis auf minus 20 Grad sinken |bigeyes


----------



## Mischpaper (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

die nacht von dienstag auf mittwoch hatten wir -16 grad (Bergkamen)
da hab ich ne krasse nacht mitgemacht ....sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Will nicht erfrieren


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Mischpaper schrieb:


> die nacht von dienstag auf mittwoch hatten wir -16 grad (Bergkamen)
> da hab ich ne krasse nacht mitgemacht ....sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt...




Was, ist dein Thermometer kaputt ? :m
Bei mir waren es -10


----------



## Mischpaper (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

als du aufgestanden bist war es ja auch schon mittag |supergri


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Nene ich stehe meistens so um 7 auf.
Aber kann ja sein das es wirklich so kalt war.
Wohnst du in Heil, da so die Ecke?
Denn da ist immer kälter


----------



## Mischpaper (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

jo da wohn ich |supergri


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Siehste


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns hat´s wieder mehere Minusgrade im einstelligen Bereich...


----------



## Mischpaper (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

willst du es etwa noch kälter oder wieso dieser smili?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns wurd's warm!
Die zweistelligen Minusgrade sind gerade mal weg, und heute mal wieder erfrischende nur -1 bis -2 Grad am Nachmittag, das ist schon Frühjahresfeeling! :m


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

 Bei uns sinken die Temperaturen im Moment -1.1 Grad. Es schneit und der Schnee bleibt sogar liegen -.-


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Moin Moin ,
ist das schööön kalt zur Zeit . Seit Jahren mal wieder das Gefühl das der Winter auch Winter ist und nicht Frühling :q . Hab vorhin gehört/gelesen das wir nächste Woche hier an der Küste sogar Minus 15 - Minus 20 Grad krieg sollen :q. Mäuse/Ratten und sonstiges Ungeziefer , zieht euch warm an :q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## D.A.M (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Jo bei uns sind eben Minus 6 Grad und ab morgen bis Mitwoch sollen es um die 15 Grad minus werden na mal schauen ob die auch kommen werden .


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Sagen ja immer viel im Bericht


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

War soeben einkaufen.. War ein richtiger Kampf um die Tür aufzukriegen


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Eingefroren?


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Yeep |uhoh:


----------



## Ute (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Nu heißt es, die Eiszeit zu überstehen. :m
Dann können wir ja bald Eisangeln gehen. 
Freu.#6


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hör auf Ute. Lieber Nacktangeln im Sommer als Eisangeln im Winter :q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Hör auf Ute. Lieber Nacktangeln im Sommer als Eisangeln im Winter :q



Hahahaha #6


----------



## Ute (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

:q:q:q:q:q

Was soll ich da noch sagen?

Sooo klein!


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Soooo kalt!


----------



## nemles (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



rallye-vid schrieb:


> Hör auf Ute. Lieber Nacktangeln im Sommer als Eisangeln im Winter :q



Frag Ute mal lieber, was sie vom Nackteisangeln im Winter hält:q


----------



## Ute (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Da wird ja alles spitz.


----------



## nemles (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Ute schrieb:


> Da wird ja alles spitz.



|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## rallye-vid (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Der Beweis, dass Männer im Vergleich zur Frauen im Winter den Kürzeren ziehen :q


----------



## hornhechteutin (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Moin Moin ,


rallye-vid schrieb:


> Der Beweis, dass Männer im Vergleich zur Frauen im Winter den Kürzeren ziehen :q



stimmt . Ute war heute in der Ostsee zum baden bibber bibber :q:q:q:q


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Ute (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

*Ich war die erste!!!*


----------



## Wudo (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Wudo schrieb:


>




Und du willst dann zu schauen??


----------



## Wudo (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Ute schrieb:


> Und du willst dann zu schauen??


Nein, mitlesen und in der warmen Butze sitzen
Denke mal nicht, das ich in die Sparte der Spanner passe|kopfkrat

Aber mal im Ernst.. bei dem Wetter auf dem Eis angeln, nebenher schneit es noch, das ist doch wohl Hardcore. Habe gelesen, dass es einige sogar mit einer Nachtsitzung wagen. Krass, denke ich mal. Ich hab kein Problem mit "normalen" Minustemperaturen am Teich zu stehen, dafür gibt es ja schließlich entsprechende Kleidung, aber das Wetter sollte schon einwenig mitspielen.
|wavey:


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Mal sitzt man 10 Stunden und mal halt ebend nur 3 Stunden (wenn die Temperaturen sooo niedirg sind). Erst mal anfangen. 
Dieses auftauen hinterher, finde ich super.
Ich fühle mich dann richtig super. Habe dann super Laune. Und wenn dann noch Fisch mit nach Hause gekommen ist, perfect. Einfach super. 
Wenn ich statt dessen den ganzen Tag in der warmen Bude sitzten würde, dürfte mich keiner mehr ansprechen. Nee, nee. Lieber raus. :q
Habe zwar noch nicht die richtigen Klamotten, aber es geht trotzdem raus. Wenn ich die richtigen Klamotten hätte, bin ich ja nur noch unterwegs. :q


----------



## Wudo (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Stimmt auch wieder. Kommt aber auch wieder darauf an, wo man angeln geht.  Du hast das ja scheinbar vor der Haustür. Ich fahre erstmal ein Stündchen, bis ich an einem vernünftigen Teich bin. Mal schauen was die nächste Woche bringt, vielleicht raffe ich mich ja doch noch auf. Morgen früh geht es erstmal nach HH zum Fischmarkt, wird sicherlich auch kalt und lustig.


----------



## Ute (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Da haste Recht.
Ich habe die Ostsee 5 min entfernt. 

HH Fischmarkt war ich noch nie.
Kalt wird es. 
Lustig? Keine Ahnung. Aber wenn man selber gut drauf ist, kommt der Rest.
Dann wünsche ich dir mal sehr viel Spaß morgen früh.


----------



## Wudo (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Ute schrieb:


> HH Fischmarkt war ich noch nie.
> Kalt wird es.
> Lustig? Keine Ahnung. Aber wenn man selber gut drauf ist, kommt der Rest.
> Dann wünsche ich dir mal sehr viel Spaß morgen früh.


 
Sollte man mal gemacht haben. Da reicht auch warme Strassenkleidung
Lustig wird es bestimmt, denn wir lachen alle sehr gern. ....und DANKE |wavey:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Komme gerade von Weltcup der Nordischen Kombination aus Schonach zurück. Es war sehr kalt aber wunderschönes Wetter!!!!#h


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Und wars gut?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Sehr gut, super Atmosphäre. Toller Langlauf. Die Deutsche Mannschaft hat ja zudem noch gewonnen!!!:vik:


----------



## D.A.M (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ja es ist Kalt auch bei uns heute morgen als ich aus dem Fenster schaute draf mich der Schlag 17 cm Neuschnee warum ?? muß den das sein das brauch doch keiner oder ?

Habe mal 2 Bilder gemacht es ist nur zum :v
Zur zeit haben wir - 2 Grad und heute nacht sollen es bis zu 14 grad Minus werden .


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Cool, in welcher Stadt wohnste denn?


----------



## jannisO (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Tolles Fotos. Den Schnee hät ich bei uns am Harz auch gern.
Es schneit zwar, jedoch bleibt es nicht wirklich liegen.


----------



## aal-matti (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



D.A.M schrieb:


> Ja es ist Kalt auch bei uns heute morgen als ich aus dem Fenster schaute draf mich der Schlag 17 cm Neuschnee warum ?? muß den das sein das brauch doch keiner oder ?
> 
> |bigeyes Wow, aber ich glaube den Kindern freud´s#6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns im Moment -1,9 °C und wärmer solls auch nicht werden. Schnee liegt noch keiner, aber der Boden ist hart wie Stein. In der nächsten Woche sollen bei uns die Höchstwerte bei -7 °C und die Tiefstwerte bei -17°C liegen. |uhoh:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns sogar bis -20°C|kopfkrat


----------



## D.A.M (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Cool, in welcher Stadt wohnste denn?


 

Aus Großröhrsdorf das ist bei Dresden in Sachsen #6
Komme eben von drausen der Schnee ist jetzt ca bei 30 cm 
Es schneit jetzt nun schon 14 std durch es ist zum :vecht mal ja für die kinder ist das was aber nicht für mich . ok Auto fahren macht jetzt auch spass :q

So habe eben noch mal ein Bild gemacht man kann schon etwas sehen auf dem bild aber es ist nicht so gut wie die 2 anderen .


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

30cm ist für den Schwarzwald gar nichts...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Als ich heute morgen ausm Fenster schaute traf mich der Schlag -.-
Gestern noch schönes Wetter, keine einzige Wolke. Heute Schnee -.-


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns liegt viel mehr.


----------



## Korki (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns fängt es jetzt an zu schnein, und kein ende in Sicht.
Trotz alledem werde ich mein GuFi baden lassen|rolleyes.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wir haben 15-20 cm das ist schon so was von viel für unsere Region


----------



## Mischpaper (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Wir haben 15-20 cm das ist schon so was von viel für unsere Region



stimmt garnich     wir haben 11 cm


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich war mit dem Zollstock draußen  :m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ohh Mann Leute...:g
Über eure Angaben kann ich nur müde lächenln. Wir haben schon über 50cm immoment. Der Prognose nach, kommen noch weitere 20cm dazu. Wenn es am Anfang des Winters nicht geregnet hätte, nachdem der erste Schnee gefallen war, hätte es jetzt schon über 1m.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ohh Mann Leute...:g
> Über eure Angaben kann ich nur müde lächenln. Wir haben schon über 50cm immoment. Der Prognose nach, kommen noch weitere 20cm dazu. Wenn es am Anfang des Winters nicht geregnet hätte, nachdem der erste Schnee gefallen war, hätte es jetzt schon über 1m.



Du wohnst ja auch im Schwarzwald, das hier ist Flachland


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Du wohnst ja auch im Schwarzwald, das hier ist Flachland



Ohh ja...|rolleyes

Aber machmal würde ich auch am liebsten aus dem Schwarzwald weh. Weil es im Schwarzwald zum Angeln nicht gerade einfach ist. Außer halt Schluchsee, aber der ist auch nicht gerade vor der Haustür. Jedes Gebiet hat halt so seine Vorteile...


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Und ich würde sehr gerne im Schnee wohnen.
Am besten mitten auf der Zugspitze :m


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Da dir der Schnee so gut gefällt, hier mal ein Bild vom Weltcup der Nordischen Kombination aus Schonach:

http://img83.*ih.us/img83/4430/74098896fw6.jpg


Bild ist vom Samstag.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

cool !


----------



## Mischpaper (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Ich war mit dem Zollstock draußen  :m



ich auf der arbeit mit dem maßband :q nagut dann liegt auf eurer seite vielleicht ein bischen mehr, dafür ist es bei uns kälter


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Was arbeitest du denn, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Mischpaper (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

metallbauer schwerpunkt konstruktionsmechanik


----------



## D.A.M (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

So noch mal ein kleiner Bericht über das Wetter bei mir .
Nach ca 24 Std haben wir Solche schneemasse ca 40 cm schaut euch das Bild an und kalt war es bei uns letzte Nacht auch wir hatten ca gegen 02.00 uhr minus 23 Krad .
Jetzt sind wir schon wieder bei Minus 18 Krad das ist mal kalt .
Das alte Haus ist das Heimatmuseum von unserer schönen Stadt Großröhrsdorf und ich wohne gleich neben an .
Und am WE geht es gleich mal zum Eisangeln :vik:mal schauen ob da was geht denke aber schon |kopfkrat
Werde mich melden ob es Fisch gab .


----------



## angelsüchto (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

moin jungs,
komme grad vom fussball-training bei minus 10 grad°|uhoh:
und  der schnee ist vllt so 20 cm hoch,und mein nasenwasser im beim laufen grfroren|bla: ich hab kein bock morgen früh raus innne schule#q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@DAM: Das Bild mit dem Baum ist sehr schön. Petri fürs WE, sag Bescheid wies gelaufen ist.

Bei uns sinds im Moment -9 Grad, sollen diese Nacht bis -15 Grad werden. Schnee soll nicht mehr fallen  Sieht zwar sehr schön aus, aber Schnee ist kalt und ich bekomm immer schlechte Launa 

Grüße ausm Hochtaunuskreis


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> ..ich hab kein bock morgen früh raus innne schule..



Viel Spaß  Wir müssen erst am 12. wieder pauken :g


----------



## bobbl (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich habe morgen auch wieder die Ehre in die Schule zu dürfen...
immerhin fängts diesmal nicht am Montag an, ich hasse Montage...howdy


----------



## Plieten_Fischer (6. Januar 2009)

*Eisangeln*

Hey leute!

hat jemand vllt eine idee wie man ohne eisbohrer n loch ins eis bekommt ohne die ganzen fische durch hämmern zu verscheuchen?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Mit Sprengstoff!!!!:vik:


Nee, nehme eine Säge und säge das Eis aus. Aber um mit der Säge rein zu kommen musst du schon ein Lock bohren.:m


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich habe morgen auch wieder die Ehre in die Schule zu dürfen...
> immerhin fängts diesmal nicht am Montag an, ich hasse Montage...howdy




Ich muss auch wieder  :v


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Eisangeln*



Plieten_Fischer schrieb:


> Hey leute!
> 
> hat jemand vllt eine idee wie man ohne eisbohrer n loch ins eis bekommt ohne die ganzen fische durch hämmern zu verscheuchen?



Flammenwerfer aus Haarspray und Feuerzeug |rolleyes


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



bobbl schrieb:


> Ich habe morgen auch wieder die Ehre in die Schule zu dürfen...
> immerhin fängts diesmal nicht am Montag an, ich hasse Montage...howdy



Ich hasse Montags nur die ersten beiden Stunden: Latein dann Reli :c#d


----------



## rallye-vid (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ahja, nachdem ich heute morgen die Türen mit Mühe und Not aufbekommen habe, habe ich sie nicht wieder zugekriegt... Die Türgriffe wollten einfach nicht zurück #c :q

Also habe ich die Innenbeleuchtung ausgemacht und einen Arbeitskollegen angerufen, der mich dann abgeholt hat :m

Dreckswetter


----------



## angelsüchto (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

vllt. giebt es ja morgen kälte bzw schneefrei^^


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> vllt. giebt es ja morgen kälte bzw schneefrei^^



Mir is grad langweilig und hab mal nachgeguckt. In Bielefeld solls morgen -6 bis -3 Grad werden. Nichts mit Kältefrei.

Bei euch grad -14,5 Grad |bigeyes|bigeyes Ist ja fast doppel so kalt, wie bei uns|bigeyes


----------



## angelsüchto (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ja heute nacht hatten wir bis minus 17 grad,arschkalt


----------



## jannisO (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Minus 18 Grad im Moment bei uns. Is schon feines Wetter, geht wenigstens das Ungeziefer tod :q:q:q


----------



## angelsüchto (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

keine bienen mehr die einen beim angeln stechen könnten:vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> keine bienen mehr die einen beim angeln stechen könnten:vik:



Und Mücken


----------



## jannisO (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

naja zweibeinige Bienen, welche man stechen kann, sollten aber bleiben.
Der Rest kann weg.


----------



## angelsüchto (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

iss ist ja zu schön um wahr zu sein,aber was fressen dann die bafos?|evil:


----------



## rallye-vid (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@ jannisO #6


----------



## jannisO (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

rallye, wir verstehen uns :q:q:q:q:q naja haben ja auch mal nicht weit aus einander gewohnt ( Porta Westfalica )


----------



## rallye-vid (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Gut möglich


----------



## jannisO (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

wie jetzt , wo sind denn die Jungens geblieben. Na eure Zeit kommt auch noch mit den Zweibeinigen. Und immer schön warm und feucht halten die Guten. Ihr werdet über den Anbiss erfreut sein  :q:q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



jannisO schrieb:


> naja zweibeinige Bienen, welche man stechen kann, sollten aber bleiben.
> Der Rest kann weg.


|muahah:  #r


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



jannisO schrieb:


> wie jetzt , wo sind denn die Jungens geblieben. Na eure Zeit kommt auch noch mit den Zweibeinigen. Und immer schön warm und feucht halten die Guten. Ihr werdet über den Anbiss erfreut sein  :q:q



:q:q

DSF läuft Fußball  Das interessanter als Frauen


----------



## jannisO (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Spaß muß sein reicht wenn sie sich hier im Forum bei einem anderen Thema  zerfleischen. #h


----------



## angelsüchto (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

wenigstens hier geht es nicht um c+r|supergri


----------



## jannisO (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Mein reden |bla:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



jannisO schrieb:


> Spaß muß sein reicht wenn sie sich hier im Forum bei einem anderen Thema zerfleischen. #h



Da habt ihr beiden Recht. Auch für sowas ist des Forum da


----------



## Wudo (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

tztztztz........

ein glatter Fall für den Fahnder|supergri|supergri|supergri

folgt da noch ein ......

TaTü Ta Ta ?????


----------



## angelsüchto (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ein schöner thread aber nich ferkelfrei|supergri


----------



## jannisO (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

wie jetzt.
Männers und Jungens wünsch euch ne jute Nacht. Morgen is ein neuer Tag 

|gutenach


----------



## angelsüchto (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

gute nacht ,aber mach das  fenster zu wenn du pennst 
lg angelsüchto


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> gute nacht ,aber mach das  fenster zu wenn du pennst
> lg angelsüchto



Schlaft gut. Ja, Fenster zu, die Bienen bleiben ohnehin bei der Klte in ihrem Bau


----------



## angelsüchto (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

werde jetz   ma  bienen testen gehn|rolleyes
|gutenach


----------



## honeybee (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier haben wir z.Zt. satte -24°C und weils ja so noch nicht kalt genug ist, hat sich auch noch das Thermostat im Auto verabschiedet #q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> werde jetz   ma  bienen testen gehn|rolleyes
> |gutenach



Bist ja immer noch nicht weg  Achwas Gute Nacht


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Achso muss noch die Temperatur hinzufügen sonst schweifen wir hier vollkommen vom Thema ab  

-10 Grad in Steinbach im Taunus.
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Honeyball (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Wudo schrieb:


> tztztztz........
> 
> ein glatter Fall für den Fahnder|supergri|supergri|supergri
> 
> ...




Nö, nicht wenn's einer so offensichtlich drauf anlegt... :m


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

-20,5° - Wollte eigentlich heute Nachmittag Tackle testen, das fällt dann wohl aus...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> -20,5° - Wollte eigentlich heute Nachmittag Tackle testen, das fällt dann wohl aus...



Bei uns sinds "gradmal" -11 Grad. Heute morgen warns -15 Grad. Wohnen doch gar nicht soweit auseinander.
An was für einem See angelst du eigentlich?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Unterschiedlich, Großer + kleiner Noltesee, Vereinsteiche hier bei uns, Kinzig, Nidder, Main - was halt grade so geht => im Moment also eher nix...


----------



## hornhechteutin (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Moin Moin ,
2 Freunde von mir waren gestern auf der Ostsee zum schleppen unterwegs und haben mir ein paar Bilder zugeschickt die ich Euch nicht vor enthalten möchte . Schaut mal auf die Rolle , das sind EISZAPFEN und die Kerle waren NUR 3 Std unterwegs :q
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2322379&postcount=1344

Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei solchen Bedingungen und Temperaturen würde _ich_ nicht mehr raus gehen...#d


----------



## Fxxxxx (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

+1 in Schwerin, und 80km weiter an der Ostseeküste noch wärmer.

zum Glück - dann bleibts auch weiterhin trollig  eisfrei :q :q :q


----------



## Wudo (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

-5° hier und leichtes Schneetreiben...aber durch den Wind sind das gefühlte -20°........#d

Da sitze ich lieber am Kamin|rolleyes


----------



## Mischpaper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ihr seit doch weicheier :q:q
ich bin am freitag wieder eine nacht los #6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Macht es denn noch Spass, bei Minutsgradem im ein- oder zweistelligen Bereich angeln zu gehen?|kopfkrat


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

kommt ganz drauf an wie du angelst...
wenn du immer in bewegung bist geht das aber so nen karpfenansitz,da hätt ich kein bock drauf...


----------



## BigGamer (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Macht es denn noch Spass, bei Minutsgradem im ein- oder zweistelligen Bereich angeln zu gehen?|kopfkrat



An sich schon, war gestern am Rhein, gefroren hats mich nicht:m

War allerdings nicht mein Glückstag (Hänger au masse|uhoh und daher bin ich auch rel. früh wieder gegangen.

Es geht aber|wavey:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



celler schrieb:


> kommt ganz drauf an wie du angelst...
> wenn du immer in bewegung bist geht das aber so nen karpfenansitz,da hätt ich kein bock drauf...



Ich hätte schon Bock aufn Ansitz heute oder morgen. Vorraussetzung ist: 

-Warme Kleidung (Thermo)
-Decken und Thermoschlafsäcke
-Son Gaskocher
-Vielleicht sone Elektroheizung ans Auto anschließen :q


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

mnaja gut,ein auto hast ja nicht und so ne heizung ans auto anschliessen?
dann kannst auch im auto sitzen,den du musst es die ganze zeit laufen lassen,sonst zereißts dir die batterie


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



celler schrieb:


> mnaja gut,ein auto hast ja nicht und so ne heizung ans auto anschliessen?..



Geh ja nicht allein ans Wasser.
Not macht erfinderisch


----------



## Mischpaper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

also eine gasheizung tuhts auch im zelt |rolleyes


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

richtig,gasheizung im zelt und dann einpennen ;-)
man gibt das nen knall.......


----------



## Mischpaper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



celler schrieb:


> richtig,gasheizung im zelt und dann einpennen ;-)
> man gibt das nen knall.......



ich penn immer und hatt nochnie geknallt .... im schlimmsten fall vergast du dich... aber dagegen sind die heizungen gesichert


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Warum soll das Knallen?
Die Flaschen sind doch gesichert, oder?


----------



## Mischpaper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ach das kann doch garnet knallen .... wie soll das bitte funktionieren?????? wenn du es mir erklären kannst geh ich nie wieder mit gasheizung angeln !!!!|supergri|supergri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Lasst euern´ ganzen Gerempel zu Hause und bastelt Wobbler, lest Zeitung oder macht sonst was und geht erst wieder angeln wenn es warm ist. Wenn ich angeln gehe will ich nicht mehr als meine Spinnrute + Rucksack mit Köderboxen oder Angelkoffer und das, was ich am Leib trage, dabeihaben. Wenn ich daran denke, was man bei dieses Temperaturen alles benötigt um beim Angeln nicht "abzuschnappen"...#d


----------



## Mischpaper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

wenn ich meine heizung im zelt hab chill ich da in kurzer hose drinn :q also großartig mehr sachen brauchst net mithaben ...


----------



## Fxxxxx (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich sage nur, dicke Klamotten an, Schuheizung #h an und dann mit dem Boot und qualmenden Füßen ab auf die Ostsee :k :k :k


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Mischpaper schrieb:


> ich penn immer und hatt nochnie geknallt .... im schlimmsten fall vergast du dich... aber dagegen sind die heizungen gesichert





Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Warum soll das Knallen?
> Die Flaschen sind doch gesichert, oder?





Mischpaper schrieb:


> ach das kann doch garnet knallen .... wie soll das bitte funktionieren?????? wenn du es mir erklären kannst geh ich nie wieder mit gasheizung angeln !!!!|supergri|supergri




meine kleinen häschen,hab ihr noch nie gehört das ein wohnwagen in die luft geflogen ist?
dat kommt vom gas was ungewollt und unbemerkt irgend wo ausströmt.
dann reicht die kleinste zündquelle und dir fliegt alles um die ohren...


----------



## Mischpaper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

wenn irgendwo gas austritt hört mann es erstens und zweitens riechst du es ...


----------



## Pulheimer27 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



celler schrieb:


> richtig,gasheizung im zelt und dann einpennen ;-)
> man gibt das nen knall.......


 wieso knallen ? Sind doch ziemlich sicher die Flaschen und obs nun knallt wenn du schläfst oder wenn du wach bist ist doch auch egal |supergri


----------



## Mischpaper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Pulheimer27 schrieb:


> wieso knallen ? Sind doch ziemlich sicher die Flaschen und obs nun knallt wenn du schläfst oder wenn du wach bist ist doch auch egal |supergri



das stimmt, wenn es kanallt bist sowieso weg vom fenster :q
naja is ja eigentlich net lustig


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Mischpaper schrieb:


> wenn irgendwo gas austritt hört mann es erstens und zweitens riechst du es ...



jo,und warum passieren solch unfälle?
achso,stimmt ich vergass.
die leute waren bestimmt alle taub und haben keine gerüche mehr war genommen...
nene,ich würds nicht machen.
wat du machst,liegt in deinem eigenen interesse.hoffe nur das dadurch nicht evt mal unschuldige zu schmerzen kommen........

glg matze



Pulheimer27 schrieb:


> wieso knallen ? Sind doch ziemlich sicher die Flaschen und obs nun knallt wenn du schläfst oder wenn du wach bist ist doch auch egal |supergri




wenns knallt ist es wirklich egal ob du wach bist oder nicht...
wenns knallt ist es sowieo zu spät...


und wenn ihr experten meint es weiter so betreiben zu müssen,dann macht es.
ich werds nicht machen...
wieso sollt ich mir auch ein zelt mit ans wasser nehmen?
ich will angeln und nicht schlafen...
geh doch nicht zum schlafen ans wasser wenn ich zu haus ein warmes bett habe


----------



## Mischpaper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

naja dann ist das halt jedem selbst überlassen ... nur wenn du 3 nächte zb losbist musst mal schlafen und be den temperaturen gehts auch nicht ohne heizung !


----------



## celler (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

naja,wie mans macht ist es falsch ;-)
jeder hjat seine eigene einstellung dazu.
also dir bzw euch noch ein ganz dickes petri für eure nächtliche ansitze,auf das euch die ei... nicht weg frieren


----------



## nemles (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Mischpaper schrieb:


> wenn irgendwo gas austritt hört mann es erstens und zweitens riechst du es ...



Da kann es bei manchen Mitanglern aber auch schon zu spät sein:m


----------



## Mischpaper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



nemles schrieb:


> Da kann es bei manchen Mitanglern aber auch schon zu spät sein:m



das is dann ihr problem ... sehen ja das ich ne pulle am zelt stehen hab


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Mischpaper schrieb:


> wenn irgendwo gas austritt hört mann es erstens und zweitens riechst du es ...



Wenn bei Freunden Gas austritt hört man es und riecht man es auch 
Aber da bin ich dann ganz schnell weg


----------



## Mischpaper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

spätesdens wenn dann ''der knall'' kommt


----------



## Zanderlui (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

so leute es wird kalt weiß einer ne langzeitprognose wie lange bleibt es denn noch bei minus graden hält das woche noch bis 17ten an und darüber hinaus???


----------



## Mischpaper (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ich denke nächste woche wirds wieder ertäglich


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Mischpaper schrieb:


> spätesdens wenn dann ''der knall'' kommt



So schnell bin ich dann doch nicht 



Zanderlui schrieb:


> so leute es wird kalt weiß einer ne langzeitprognose wie lange bleibt es denn noch bei minus graden hält das woche noch bis 17ten an und darüber hinaus???



Nächste Woche bleibts bei uns noch bei Minusgraden, aber die sind erträglicher mit -3,-4,-5. Ich denk ma, dass es bei uns noch so 2-3 Wochen braucht bis es wieder bei Plusgraden mit 4,5,6 sind. Und dann erstma Schonzeit -.-


----------



## Zanderlui (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> So schnell bin ich dann doch nicht
> 
> 
> 
> Nächste Woche bleibts bei uns noch bei Minusgraden, aber die sind erträglicher mit -3,-4,-5. Ich denk ma, dass es bei uns noch so 2-3 Wochen braucht bis es wieder bei Plusgraden mit 4,5,6 sind. Und dann erstma Schonzeit -.-


 

hoffentlich dauert es noch länger....


----------



## celler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> hoffentlich dauert es noch länger....


 

damit es dann irgend wann bei leuten die es nicht wirklich ernst nehmen,knallt?


----------



## HEWAZA (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Heute Morgen 7 Uhr bei Amberg!


----------



## celler (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ah,ein mercedes fahrer.......


----------



## froxter (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hm, hatte heute morgen (05:31 Uhr) am Ortsausgang -19,5°C...
Kann morgen leider kein Foto machen, da frei und schlafen bis 10:00 Uhr....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

HEWAZA: Dein Tank ist halb voll. Und du bist schneller als 40 km/h gefahren, weil man sonst die Nadel sehen könnte. Und du hast während der Fahr ein Bild deines Tarometers gemacht...Hoffenltich nicht mit 200 km/h auf der Autobahn.
Aber dann müsste der Motor wärmer gewesen sein.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns sinds grad -9 Grad knapp, aber es lässt sich aushalten, da kein Wind.
War heute wieder ein schöner Tag mit viel Sonne und beim Schlittschuh fahren brauch man ohnehin keine Jacke.


----------



## HEWAZA (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> HEWAZA: Dein Tank ist halb voll. Und du bist schneller als 40 km/h gefahren, weil man sonst die Nadel sehen könnte. Und du hast während der Fahr ein Bild deines Tarometers gemacht...Hoffenltich nicht mit 200 km/h auf der Autobahn.
> Aber dann müsste der Motor wärmer gewesen sein.


 
Hallo Sherlock Holmes,

heute wars noch kälter und mein Tank ist ganz voll! PS: Ist ein Diesel braucht auch bei Ü200 ne ganze weile bis er warm wird ;-)

PS: Habe das Foto nicht selbst gemacht...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns im Moment immernoch -9,5 Grad. Viel Sonne keine Wolken kein Wind.


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Sankt Augustin um 12:54, es herrschen schon fast "hochsommerliche" -2.2 Grad.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@HEWAZA: Vielen Dank, für das Kompliment. Mir wurden ja schon viele Namen gegeben, aber Sherlock Holmes war noch nicht dabei...|kopfkrat

Du hast das Foto nicht selbst gemacht? Das will ich mal sehen, dass der Beifahrer während der Fahrt seine Kamera (Handy?) zwischen das Lenkrad des Fahrers hält und dann noch ein Bild machen kann. Das Ganze bei über 200 km/h mit kaltem Motor..............:vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

-12 Grad in Steinbach. Ich will Sommer


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Lieber Frühjar...:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l:l...und danach Sommer


----------



## Patrick S. (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Naja es scheint ja langsam wärmer zu werden, heute waren es in Lehrte bei Hannover warme -2 Grad. Wollte schon mit T-Shirt raus...aber ich denke ich warte bis es nur noch 0 Grad sind.


----------



## ernie1973 (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hat einer von Euch Erfahrungen mit den DDR-Katalyt-Öfen beim Angeln???

Überlege sowas anzuschaffen, damit meine bessere Hälfte beim Angeln nicht so friert!

Funktionieren die gut genug für ein Schirmzelt mit Seitenteilen (=fast halboffen) - oder reichen die nur so gerade für ein komplett geschlossenes Zelt???

Gestank?

Betriebskosten???

Sonstige Einwände??? (außer dem Asbest Argument!) 

Habe hier im Board mal geguckt, aber nicht so richtig viel gefunden!


Gas hatte ich auch mal überlegt, aber das ist so ne Schlepperei! 


Ernie


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

so nun wird es ja etwas wärmer nur noch so um null grad immer-was meint ihr wird es nochmal kälter oder hat jemand schon was gehört was nach der nächsten woche kommt???


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich denke mal das, dass gröbste jetzt vorbei ist.


----------



## totaler Spinner (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier im Westen soll es ab Mo richtig heiß werden, bis +5°. Ab Fr dann wieder was kälter, aber nicht mehr so dolle. Im Osten bleibt es kalt. Laut DWD gibt es eine allgemeine Wetteränderung erst nach dem nächsten Wochenende. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich will Frühling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#:


----------



## Johnnie Walker (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich auch


----------



## angelpfeife (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Winter. Ich will meine neue Barsch kombi ausprobieren:c:c:c:c


----------



## Zanderlui (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

und ich freue mich soll die woche immer noch dauerfrost bleiben und am 17ten bin ich endlich wieder an der müritz und kann eisangeln-10-15cm haben wird eisdicke unddas auf dem größten binnensee deutschlands denn gehts los die hechte erschrecken....wegen mir kann das bis ostern so weiter gehen-man muss immer sehen um so weniger können die fischer und großen fangboote auch ander küste fangen wenn sie nicht auslaufen können und das kann nur gut sein für die fische!!!


----------



## angelpfeife (12. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> .wegen mir kann das bis ostern so weiter gehen-man muss immer sehen um so weniger können die fischer und großen fangboote auch ander küste fangen wenn sie nicht auslaufen können und das kann nur gut sein für die fische!!!


Stimmt! Dann bleibt mehr für mich übrig, wenn ich über Pfingsten und Sommer zu euch hoch komm:g


----------



## Zanderlui (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Stimmt! Dann bleibt mehr für mich übrig, wenn ich über Pfingsten und Sommer zu euch hoch komm:g


 

naja genug ist immer da man muss sie nur finden....|supergri

aber das macht schon was aus wenn die fischer die zander auf ihren zug zu den laichplätzen nicht abfangen können was sie ja tun....


so nun ist 2tage warm das eis schmilzt leicht dieoberfläche bisschen regen drauf und denn wirds wieder kalt-und denn kann man wieder schön zum angeln und sich ordentlich auf die schnauze legen beim übers eis gehen wenn es jetzt durch den regen und das zwischenzeitliche tauen spiegel glatt wird!!!


----------



## HEWAZA (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Es ist immernoch Schxxxx-Kalt bei uns, in der Früh schon seit ewig um die -16°C...
Und bei uns wäre der Raubfisch noch offen!!!

Gruß
HEWAZA


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

#v#v#v Bei uns im Moment PLUS 1 Grad


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich will eisfreies Wasser!! Möchte meine neue Godfather ausprobieren!


----------



## Zanderlui (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

naja ab samstag wirds wieder kälter bei uns....zum glück habe ja mal gedacht wir bekommen wirklich das wetter was vor 30jahren war aber das bleibt wohl aus-hätte gerne mal unseren tollen winterdienste gesehen wie sie die straßen frei machen wochen lang bei 4m schneewehen und panzer fahren sehen und so...aber naja wird wohl nix-denn hätte man nämlich mal staunen können wie die den schnee von so manchen landstraßen kriegen wo links und rechts schöne leitplanken sind:vik:schüppen schüppen schüppen....


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns inmoment +7 Grad.


----------



## unloved (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bielefeld ist auch endlich verregnet  und quasi schnee- und eisfrei (die Gewässer natürlich noch nicht)


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wir hatten heute Nachmittag +8:vik:

Schnee, schmelz!!!!!! Auf!!!!!:q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Wir hatten heute Nachmittag +8:vik:
> 
> Schnee, schmelz!!!!!! Auf!!!!!:q



Kurze-Hose-Flavour :g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Kurze-Hose-Flavour :g



Nix da. Es schneit wieder...|uhoh:


----------



## Master_Bown (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Tja, meine geplante Bodden-Tour ist auch erstmal auf Eis gelegt :r


----------



## angelpfeife (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Master_Bown schrieb:


> Tja, meine geplante Bodden-Tour ist auch erstmal auf Eis gelegt :r


Meine Träume von einem schönen Angeltag auch:c


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Kopf hoch Jungs....Zitat Bushido (Wo ihr ja beim Kurze Hosen Flavour seit  ) :ZEiten ändern sich !.

Bei uns im Ruhrgebiet gehen die Temperaturen langsam nach oben,der Schnee verwanndelt sich weitestgehend in Matsch...Naja.Hält mich nicht wirklich vom Angeln ab,wobei ich zurzeit mehr für die Schule tu......

Ich Plediere an Petrus und die Cipros.....Wetter werde gut,Karpfen fahrt den Stoffwechsel hoch !


----------



## angelsüchto (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

hallo jungs,
hier ist es milde 5 grad am abend|supergri
ich spür schonwieder das  v+ bei 25°grad im schatten,und schön was zu futterndabei noch nen bischen angeln und das leben is perfekt:l


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wenn die hiesigen Wetterverhältnisse für den Trööt maßgeblich wären müsste der Titel ab heute so heißen- Es wird glatt!


Heute morgen hat´s bei uns in der Nähe ´nen 19 Jährigen eiskalt erwischt....ist in den Gegenverkehr gerutscht und frontal in einen Lkw geknallt.|scardie:


Fahrt vorsichtig- auch wenn´s Euch schwerfällt#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Nur vorsichtig fahren? Ich bin gestern über ne Eisfläche gesehelt mit anschließendenr Gourmet-Tour in den Schnee.

Auf Deutsch: Mich hat´s voll hingehaun..|wavey:

Also auch vorsichtig laufen!:vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns hats gestern auch geschneit, aber zum Glück nicht viel. Im Moment sinds 2,1 Grad. Für mich fühlts sich an wie 10 Grad


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Bei uns hats gestern auch geschneit,



Wir haben schon wieder 7cm Neuschnee, seit gestern.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (15. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Wir haben schon wieder 7cm Neuschnee, seit gestern.



Bei uns zum Glück nicht. Nidda ist leider noch zu gefroren..


----------



## Leski (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



HEWAZA schrieb:


> Es ist immernoch Schxxxx-Kalt bei uns, in der Früh schon seit ewig um die -16°C...
> Und bei uns wäre der Raubfisch noch offen!!!
> 
> Gruß
> HEWAZA




An manchen Stellen kann man noch Fischen,ich sag nur Dachelhofen-Wehr#6.Naja war aber 2 mal dort hat aber keinen Fisch gebracht,ich glaub die Räuber stehen ez eher bei den Köfis im ruhigen,aber wenns so weiter geht könnt ma bis 15.2 kein Eis mehr haben,dann gibts da einige gute Stellen wo die Fische so drinnen stehen|pfisch:
Naja es schneit zwar gerade mal wieder|evil: aber laut Wetterbericht solls bis nächstes Wochenende wieder so um die 7Grad geben,aber leider immer Regen.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Es schneit schon wieder bei uns im Taunus und bis Mittwoch, Donnerstag solls auch nicht aufhören. Dazu sollen heute Nacht oder Morgen starke Winde kommen.. Na toll..


----------



## Brassenwürger (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier soll auch noch einiges runter kommen. Teilweise werden für Norddeutschland starke und anhaltende Schneefälle angesagt. Der Winter hält sich hartnäckig.....:c


----------



## Ossipeter (9. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns schneits auch schon wieder:v
Muss morgen einen Einlauf in eine Winterung auftauen. Da ist die Eisdecke schon ziemlich dick|uhoh:


----------



## Zanderlui (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

richtig frost mit sonnenschein wäre ja noch zu ertragen aber so ein mist schnee der gleich wieder taut und so:v

ne das ist kein wetter|uhoh:


----------



## AndiHH (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Es ist doch nicht kalt |kopfkrat Sieht Euch wärmer an #6 So friert Ihr nicht am Wasser.:q


----------



## Svenno 02 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wir haben wieder Schnee 2 cm, schade und ich wollte noch angeln gehen das kann ich dann wohlvergessen


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wir haben Sturmwarnung 10-11 und abends Nassschnee . Schaut wieder mal nach Holzarbeiten aus:-(


----------



## Charlie1983 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Man kann auch bei dem Wetter angeln gehen. Hauptsache die Kleidung stimmt |supergri

Ich war gestern 3 Stunden am Wasser. War sehr schön. Es lagen noch Eisschollen von gut 20cm dicke am Ufer. Einzig an den Händen war es kalt. Habe zwar auch nichts gefangen. Aber es war trotzdem klasse :m


----------



## köfi01 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier bei uns in Niederkrüchten ist Regen ohne Ende 8 Grad plus.Soll aber heute Abend auch in Schnee übergehen:v

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

bei uns heute Morgen alles wunderschön voller Schnee.. Kaum geh ich zum Bus fängts an zu schütten.. Jetzt stürmts auch noch. Innerhalb von 2 Stunden ist der ganze Schnee weg. Warum kanns nichtmal 1-2 Woche konstantes Wetter geben ?


----------



## köfi01 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier in Niederkrüchten sind jetzt in 1 Stunde 4cm !!! Schnee gafallen.  Wahnsinn!!!

Gruß,Ralf


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Im Schwarzwald schneit es wieder wie verrückt. Gerade habe ich einen Donner gehört. Da kommt wieder was auf uns zu...


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Selbst bei uns in Sankt Augustin liegt die weiße Sch... rum.


----------



## knutemann (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hannoi: 6 Grad positive und Dauerregen. Da bin ich mal gespannt, wann der weiße Dreck von den Franzmännern zu uns kommt:c


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns gibt es normalerweise höchstens 2 Tage im Jahr Schnee und nun das:

Amtliche UNWETTERWARNUNG vor STARKEM SCHNEEFALL 
  für den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis 
  gültig von: Dienstag, 10.02.2009 17:00 Uhr 
  bis: Dienstag, 10.02.2009 23:00 Uhr 
  ausgegeben vom Deutschen Wetterdienst 
  am: Dienstag, 10.02.2009 16:19 Uhr 
Zeitweise starke Schneefälle, dabei Neuschnee in 6 Stunden von 15 bis 20 cm, zudem in freien Lagen Schneeverwehungen, streckenweise Verkehrszusammenbruch ! 
ACHTUNG! Hinweis auf mögliche Gefahren: Straßen können stellenweise unpassierbar sein. Bäume können unter der Schneelast zusammenbrechen. Vermeiden Sie alle Autofahrten! Fahren Sie nur mit Winterausrüstung!
#q#q:v


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ulli... Ulli... haste ja schön bei mir abgeguckt...


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Du weißt doch, kopiert wird, so lange der Toner hält :q
Aber schau auch mal hier: http://www.wetterleitstelle.de/unwetterwarnung-region-rhein-sieg-kreis-SUX.html

Auch anderer Väter Söhne haben ein Abo #h


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es normalerweise höchstens 2 Tage im Jahr Schnee und nun das:
> 
> Amtliche UNWETTERWARNUNG vor STARKEM SCHNEEFALL
> für den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis
> ...



|uhoh:|uhoh:#d#d

Der immer noch kräftige Wind führt dann in freien und 
Gipfellagen örtlich zu Schneeverwehungen.
Es weht ein frischer bis starker, auf Südwest bis West 
drehender Wind. Dabei kommt es bis in die Niederungen zu 
Sturmböen um 80 km/h, im Bergland etwa oberhalb 400 m können 
auch schwere Sturmböen bis 100 km/h auftreten. 
Im Laufe der zweiten Nachthälfte läßt der Wind deutlich nach.


----------



## BöhserZwerg (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

och nö!Ich hab 0 Bock auf son Mistwetter!!#qich will endlich mal wieder Sommer und Nachtangeln...
Hoffentlich ändert sich dass bald!..von wegen Klimaerwärmung|gr:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wenn ich das schon wieder seh -.- Die nächstes 2 Wochen solls bei uns wieder bis -12 Grad werden -.- Und ich dacht ich hätts überstanden


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich war eben noch mal draußen, den Müll weg bringen. Es schneit wie Sau! Und schneit, und schneit, und schneit......
Und neulich war schon so schön frühlingsahafte Luft!
Der Wetterdienst sagt aber für Norddeutschland in der Nacht noch weitere, heftige Schneefälle an. Und für die nächste Woche Temperaturen im zweistelligen Minusbereich! Schön ist das ja nicht gerade, da müssen wir durch!
Der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt.....#6


----------



## knutemann (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

In Hannover würde momentan jeder Eskimo vor Freude nenn Purzelbaum schlagen.
E schneit wie Sau#d


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei usn schneits so jede Stunde ma kurz aber es ist schweinekalt..


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns hat´s wieder aufgehört mit schneien. In den vergangenen 4 Tagen sind aber schon wieder fast 30cm Neuschnee gefallen (auf den alten Schnee drauf...)

Der heutige Tag war aber schön Sonnig bei etwa 0°c. Die Liftbetreiber und die Langläufer freuen sich...


----------



## Wattwurm62 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Besser bei Euch als bei uns...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich hoffe das wars erstma mitm Schnee fürs erste.


----------



## knutemann (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Kannste knicken|krach:
Frau Holle hat gerade ihre Aufräumphase|gr:
Blödes Weiberpac.....|gr:


----------



## Tom78 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wir haben bei uns am Rhein 1 Grad aber es ziet wie Hechtsuppe so sind es gefühlte -10 #q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Schon wieder Schnee


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wunderschöner Schneetag bei Minusgraden.

Da bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig, als sich an den Schreibtisch zu setzen und im Warmen Wobbler zu bauen...


----------



## silviomopp (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

also hier scheint die Sonne es ist aber nicht grad sehr warm...da ich eben Umgezogen bin , hab ich sowieso noch zu tun...deshalb störts mich net...und an alle anderen , 




ES WIRD AUCH WIEDER WÄRMER !!!!#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



silviomopp schrieb:


> ES WIRD AUCH WIEDER WÄRMER !!!!#h



Das muntert auf!


----------



## GreenMonsta (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich habe auch gedacht das das Eis auf unseren Vereinsseen bald verschwindet,aber wenn ich nach draussen schaue schwindet nicht das Eis sondern meine gute Hoffnung auf besserung 
Langsam bekomme ich Entzugserscheinungen,ich will wieder angeln


----------



## BigGamer (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



GreenMonsta schrieb:


> Langsam bekomme ich Entzugserscheinungen,ich will wieder angeln


 
Ich auch!!!
:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c
Scheiß Winter!


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Also ich kann mich zumindestens Heute kein bisschen über das Wetter beschweren!

Heute war ein wunderschöner Tag den ich zum Glück an meinem neuen Vereinsee verbringen konnte,ich habe keine Ahnung warum der schon komplett auf ist aber es ist mir eigentlich gerade recht egal.Es war auch nicht gerade Arschkalt sondern eher nur frisch.Den ganzen Tag hat die Sonne auf uns Geknallt und wir konnten Teilweise durch die Blendung die Feederspitzen nicht sehen.Hatte sogar einen Biss,den ich versemmelt habe,aber dennoch konnte ich mich nicht beklagen.

Obwohl es anscheinend heute nur ein Ausnahmetag sein soll(laut Wetterbericht).Ab Morgen soll es da wider ganz anders aussehen.(Schnee,arsch kalt,schattig...)Umso besser das ich heute meinem Lieblingshobby nachgehen konnte.


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wann holt ihr euch eure Angelscheine oder habt ihr schon eure Jahresscheine?


----------



## Mario563 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wann holt ihr euch eure Angelscheine oder habt ihr schon eure Jahresscheine?



Alles schon in der Tasche:vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hol ich mir so, dass ich am 1. April raus kann.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wir haben wieder massig Neuschnee. Heute Morgen bin ich bei -8°C aus dem Haus gegangen. Mann war das kalt...

Aber zum auf die Loipe gehen, ist es super!


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich hatte sonst auch immer ne Jahreskarte, allerdings "nur" so eine Karte für sozial Schwache (Schüler, Studenten, Rentner, etc.). War aber früher immer kein Problem, mittlerweile darf man damit aber nicht mehr die ganze Strecke (Flusskilometer 81,5 - 87) für die die Karte gilt befischen, sondern nur noch im Stadtbereich und teilweise nur auf einer Flussseite.

Deshalb werde ich mir nur ne Halbjahreskarte holen, bin aber noch unschlüssig ab wann.
Dachte so an Ende April/Anfang Mai, je nach Wetterlage.

Bin aber im Moment "HEISS" wieder mal die Rute zu schwingen, denke es geht aber vielen so....


----------



## silviomopp (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

 Na so langsam kotz mich das aber an...wenn ich an letztes Jahr denke...Ich hab nun schon alles fertig gepackt und wäre Startklar...aber nee ... da steht die Rute steif und fertig im Schlafzimmer, setzt Staub an und wartet nur drauf, mal wieder in die Hand genommen zu werden...

..und wenn ich den wetterbericht sehe...könnte ich heulen...grad jetzt, wo doch am Montag im Rheinland frei ist...


----------



## rallye-vid (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Erderwärmung, Klimawandel?

Ich merke nichts von.. 

Oder solls heissen: In ein paar Jahren machen wir Sommerurlaub in der Antarktis? |uhoh:


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Na so langsam kotz mich das aber an...wenn ich an letztes Jahr denke...*Ich hab nun schon alles fertig gepackt und wäre Startklar...aber nee ... da steht die Rute steif und fertig im Schlafzimmer, setzt Staub an und wartet nur drauf, mal wieder in die Hand genommen zu werden...*
> 
> ..und wenn ich den wetterbericht sehe...könnte ich heulen...grad jetzt, wo doch am Montag im Rheinland frei ist...





Aha, damit haste bestimmt ne Chance Boardferkel zu werden #6


----------



## carphunterNRW (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Kaulbarsch-Killer schrieb:


> Aha, damit haste bestimmt ne Chance Boardferkel zu werden #6



Hehe, sehr geil!!:vik: Ist mir zuerst gar nicht aufgefallen

Aber das Wetter ist echt ne Katastrophe -> wenigstens gibts weniger Ungezifer im Sommer#6


----------



## rallye-vid (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



carphunterNRW schrieb:


> wenigstens gibts weniger Ungezifer im Sommer#6



Die werden uns überleben, mache dir da keine Gedanken


----------



## Tüdde (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Na so langsam kotz mich das aber an...wenn ich an letztes Jahr denke...Ich hab nun schon alles fertig gepackt und wäre Startklar...aber nee ... da steht die Rute steif und fertig im Schlafzimmer, setzt Staub an und wartet nur drauf, mal wieder in die Hand genommen zu werden...
> 
> ..und wenn ich den wetterbericht sehe...könnte ich heulen...grad jetzt, wo doch am Montag im Rheinland frei ist...



aber das hört sich doch schon fast ziemlich vorsätzlich an ne?!:q:q:q<


----------



## silviomopp (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Lach...das hab ich nicht sooooo gemeint...soll ich s beser löschen  ??? ...oder ändern..|uhoh:


----------



## Tüdde (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

passt scho!|rotwerden


----------



## bacalo (18. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



silviomopp schrieb:


> Lach...das hab ich nicht sooooo gemeint...soll ich s beser löschen  ??? ...oder ändern..|uhoh:




Nur das geschriebene Wort zählt|bla:|bla:|bla:, zumal Du mir aus der Seele sprichst. Irgendwie nervt es, das zu Hause herumsitzen; sogar meine bessere Hälfte hat meine Unruh bemerkt.


Aber, bevor es noch mehr Staub ansetzt...................,
schalte ich doch lieber mal das *Blaulicht* an und rufe 
unseren Ober-Ferkel-Fahnder, damit diese Verfehlung nicht in den Tiefen des AB´s untergeht.

*Tatütataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa*


----------



## Honeyball (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Keine Angst, hier geht nix unter!!! |wavey:



silviomopp schrieb:


> da steht die Rute steif und fertig im Schlafzimmer, setzt Staub an und wartet nur drauf, mal wieder in die Hand genommen zu werden...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bevor euch noch die Ruten auf dem Eis einfrieren, möchte ich eine Meldung aus dem Schwarzwald abgeben!

Wunderschöner Schneetag. Super Pistenverhältnisse und eine megageile Loipenspur. Etwa 0° - +3°.

Super Tag!!!:vik:


----------



## Jose (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

jedesmal wenn ich den trööt-titel lese, reizt es mich, jetzt tu ich es:
Mann, es *ist* kalt! (sorry für OT )


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Februar 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Jose, lass alles raus!

Ich gehe jetzt erst mal bei 0°C auf die Loipe und laufe 10km.
Bis später!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

2° und Schneesturm.#d#d
 Zur Erinnerung, bald ist Osern.


----------



## schrauber78 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Jaaa, ich werd wohl dieses Jahr mal wieder weiße Eier verstecken dürfen...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> Jaaa, ich werd wohl dieses Jahr mal wieder weiße Eier verstecken dürfen...



|sagnix


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

man man man was für ein wetter..
heute morgen fragt mich mein vater ob ich schon weihnachtsgeschenke gekauft hätte.. 
dann so ein scheiß da draußeen.. das regt auf letztes wochenende bei 17 grad und heute..


----------



## N_S Dakota (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Kalt ist gar kein Ausdruck für so ein sch.... Wetter, 

Ich fahre sehr viel mit dem Mountenbike ( Stevens S8 Elite ) 
Allein 100 Km jede Woche nur Schulweg. 
Mo - Do 13 km hin und 13 km zurück 
Mönchengladbach - Viesren/Dülken !!!

Ich habe mir gerade wieder Sommerbereifung 
aufziehen lassen und überlege doch ob ich 
vielleicht nicht besser wieder Winterstollen
aufziehen lasse !!!!!

Es ist einfach zum :v ich will wieder 
OHNE Handschuhe auf´s Bike !!!!!!!!

gruß vom Niederrhein.....


----------



## Sebastian R. (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



> Ich habe mir gerade wieder Sommerbereifung
> aufziehen lassen



Ist an deinem Mountainbike etwas ganz speziell oder warum machst du das nicht selbst?

Tschö |wavey:


----------



## N_S Dakota (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ne du, nur -= NEU-HEU =- !!!! :vik:

Ich nutze jede Gelegenheit meinem 
Fahradfritzen aufzusuchen und mal 
auf einen Kakao rein zuschauen !!!

Der hatte mir echt eine super Kurs für
das Bike gamacht und es außerdem weil 
es schon AUSVERKAUFT war, mit mir zusammen 
die Händler abtelefoniert, ob da viewlleicht zufällig 
noch irgendwo in unserem Lande noch ein 20 zöller 
in einem Schaufenster steht.!!!

Da ich das Rad dann vor meinem Händler gefunden 
hatte gab es auch noch einen Pfinderlohn......:vik:

Außerdem kenne ich meinen Mechaniker, der selber 
Amateur-Rennradfahrer ist, auch privat und pflege 
so diese Bekannschaft. 

Mein Vorgämgerbike, von einem anderen Fritzen machte mir ständig nur Probleme 
, Tretlager ausgeschlagen, Achsenbrüche und und und ....

Der kannte mich 2 Jahre lang nur mit langem Gesicht und 
ständiger Probleme mit dem Material und freut sich jetzt 
riesig für mich das mein S8 mir so viel Freude bereitet.

PS: Ich kenne das, das die Leute im Ladeb auftauchen, 
dort auf dicke Freunde machen, wegen Rabatte etc. und 
wenn die dann das Rad günstig gekauft haben sieht man 
die erst wieder wenn es Probleme gibt und die Schlechte Laune haben.
Mich sieht mein -LIEBLINGS-MECHANIKER- alle paar wochen mal,m auf einen Schwatzt, Kaffe und vor allem mit GUTER LAUNE, ich erzähl dem dann wo ich war, wat ich entdeckt habe und wie sich das MATERIAL im einsatzt bewehrt !!!
Das ist halt ein geben und nehmen........


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Seit gestern hat´s bei uns fast 50cm Neuschnee hingebrettert. Und das hingebrettert kann man wörtlich nehmen. So ein sch**ß Schneesturm...


----------



## caddel (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Moin Leutz,

auch der Norden meldet Ar...mkälte, Sturm und Wasser in allen Formen vom Himmel gen Erde.

..........*Singmodus an:

Wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer, mit Sonnenschein............

Singmodus aus*


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich wollte mir eigentlich in ~ 2 Wochen den diesjährigen Angelschein holen, hoffe das wird auch was. Bei dem Wetter (incl. Hochwasser) macht das keinen Spass.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wenn es so weiter schneit/stürmt, dann haben wir morgen früh weitere 20cm Neuschnee...


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ich halt das geschneie nicht mehr aus -.-


----------



## jannisO (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ja so langsam nervt es mehr als alles andere. Es macht schon langsam kein Spaß mehr. Alles ist feucht und wird steif mit der Zeit.
Hoffentlich wird es bald wärmer. Irgend wie hab ich das Gefühl nicht mehr zu wissen wie es ist die Rute in der Hand zu halten. Es kommt mir vor als hät ich es noch nie gatan. In knap drei Wochen geht es nach Dänemark, bis dahin muß es anders sein.


----------



## schrauber78 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@der_Baer Einfach weiter Winterschlaf halten.


----------



## RheinBarbe (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hoffentlich kann man bald locker Würmer finden und schonmal einen Eimer voll machen.

Sind die schon oben oder noch tief im Erdreich? Hat jemand schonmal nach geschaut?!


----------



## froggy31 (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

in unserem Schrebergarten beim umgraben sind schon viele in meinen Angelkühlschrank gewandert  :m
so tief sitzen die bei uns nicht mehr
Aber leider fehlt das Wetter zum Angeln damit#q


----------



## König Bussie (25. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



jannisO schrieb:


> ja so langsam nervt es mehr als alles andere. Es macht schon langsam kein Spaß mehr. Alles ist feucht und wird steif mit der Zeit.
> Hoffentlich wird es bald wärmer. Irgend wie hab ich das Gefühl nicht mehr zu wissen wie es ist die Rute in der Hand zu halten. Es kommt mir vor als hät ich es noch nie gatan. In knap drei Wochen geht es nach Dänemark, bis dahin muß es anders sein.


 
*Also mal ehrlich was soll ich von diesem Beitrag halten?*
*Das sind doch optimale Verhältnisse wenn man nicht zum angeln kommt oder ?*
*Endlich was zum schmuntzeln:q:q:q*

*Gruss Thomas*


----------



## Honeyball (26. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



jannisO schrieb:


> ja so langsam nervt es mehr als alles andere. Es macht schon langsam kein Spaß mehr. Alles ist feucht und wird steif mit der Zeit.
> Hoffentlich wird es bald wärmer. Irgend wie hab ich das Gefühl nicht mehr zu wissen wie es ist die Rute in der Hand zu halten. Es kommt mir vor als hät ich es noch nie gatan. In knap drei Wochen geht es nach Dänemark, bis dahin muß es anders sein.



 #d#d#d#dIch werte das mal als "Bewusste Kandidatur"|rolleyes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Die Fahnder merken aber auch alles. Ob sie meinen Beitrag auch bemerkt haben??#d#d


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

aber ich muss endlich wieder raus zum angeln -.-


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Kannst ja Eisangeln gehen...


----------



## unloved (26. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

dwd.de:

n der neuen Woche scheint sich aber frühlingshaftes Wetter zu 
  etablieren. Der Montag startet noch kühl mit Nachtfrostgefahr 
  aber schon bei mehr Sonnenstunden. Zur Wochenmitte hin 
  überwiegt Sonnenschein (die Ausnahme bildet möglicher Weise der 
  Alpenraum) und die Temperaturen pendeln sich meist auf 13 bis 
  19 Grad ein. Ab Donnerstag sind im Rheintal auch vereinzelt 20 
  Grad möglich!


Et geht uffwärts!


----------



## Franky (26. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



			
				Sonntagsangler schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Donnerstag sind im Rheintal auch vereinzelt 20
> Grad möglich!


Morgens 5, Mittags 10, Abends 5.... |bigeyes :q:q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Franky schrieb:


> Morgens 5, Mittags 10, Abends 5.... |bigeyes :q:q




hahahahahhahahahahaahha :m


----------



## Svenno 02 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wir aber wirklich mal Zeit, dass auch die Ostseetemperaturen steigen, ich habe mal Lust auf Hering!
Gestern hatte ich es erst wieder, dass meine Gänge vom Fahrrad eingefroren sind!

LG Svenno


----------



## wolkenkrieger (26. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich war vor ein paar Tagen beim Kunden liefern, quatsch mich da fest und komme 40 Minuten später zum Auto zurück.

Das Radio dudelt, mein PDA leuchtet und der Schlüssel hängt im Zündschloss.

Den Türgriff betätigt ... und ... nüscht! Nochmal ... nüscht. Nochmal ...

Wat'ne Schiete! Da hamse mir wohl das Auto verriegelt - irgendwer hat sich da wohl einen Spaß erlaubt. Also mal wieder den ADAC anrufen, damit der das Auto aufmacht.

Aber nö! Aus Dusel fass ich eine Hintertür an und die lässt sich öffnen! |kopfkrat

Da ist mir in der Zeit, in der ich bei der Kundin gequatscht hab, doch wirklich die Fahrertür dermaßen festgefroren, dass die sich keinen Millimeter hat bewegen lassen! #q

Ich hab das Wetter sowas von satt! :v


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

SUPER!!!!:vik:

Hat wohl das Gespräch mit der Kund*in *etaws länger gedauert...:l:l...|kopfkrat


----------



## totaler Spinner (27. März 2009)

*AW: Alles hat ein Ende!*

:vik::vik::vik:ES WIRD WARM:vik::vik::vik:
jedenfalls bei uns im Westen, Mitte der Woche.
…..oder ist das nur ein fieser Aprilscherz der Meteorologen?|kopfkrat
Soll zwar alles nur paar Tage anhalten, aber besser als gar nichts.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. März 2009)

*AW: Alles hat ein Ende!*



totaler Spinner schrieb:


> :vik::vik::vik:ES WIRD WARM:vik::vik::vik:
> jedenfalls bei uns im Westen, Mitte der Woche.
> …..oder ist das nur ein fieser Aprilscherz der Meteorologen?|kopfkrat
> Soll zwar alles nur paar Tage anhalten, aber besser als gar nichts.



bei uns ist für diese woche bis zu 19 grad vorhergesagt ..
is ja alles ganz toll nur was bringt es uns wenn es nur 1-2 wochen so bleibt ?


----------



## RheinBarbe (29. März 2009)

*AW: Alles hat ein Ende!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> bei uns ist für diese woche bis zu 19 grad vorhergesagt ..
> is ja alles ganz toll nur was bringt es uns wenn es nur 1-2 wochen so bleibt ?


Wenn es 2 Wochen lang tolles Wetter gäbe (im April), dann wäre das doch super. Es ist Frühling und was erwartest du denn? Konstant 27° C?

Also ich wäre mit 2 Wochen "Nichtregen" zufrieden, das Hochwasser ginge endlich mal zurück, die gute Laune kehrt ein und man könnte den ersten Trip ans Wasser wagen. Anglerherz, was willst du mehr? 
:l


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Alles hat ein Ende!*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wenn es 2 Wochen lang tolles Wetter gäbe (im April), dann wäre das doch super. Es ist Frühling und was erwartest du denn? Konstant 27° C?
> 
> 
> :l



nein das erwarte ich sicher noch nicht  wär zwar schön aber noch nicht.. 
mich würds ma freuen wenn es nicht in einem monat 5 ma verschiedenes wetter gibt.. schnee,regen,hagel,wind,minusgrade,plusgrade
2 verschiedene würden mir reichen.. von den wetterumschlägen bekomm ich immer kopfschmerzen


----------



## silviomopp (29. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

von den wetterumschlägen bekomm ich immer kopfschmerzen  




...das sagen die meisten Frauen auch, wenn sie ins Bett müssen...:vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



silviomopp schrieb:


> ...das sagen die meisten Frauen auch, wenn sie ins Bett müssen...:vik::vik::vik::vik:



Da machst du wohl was falsch


----------



## TRANSformator (29. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Da machst du wohl was falsch



Und das von jemandem, der von dem Thema fast noch garkeine Ahnung haben dürfte.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Es wird wärmer. Heute war ich in der Rheingegend (leider nicht zum angeln...). Da ist´s schon richtig warm.|rolleyes


----------



## N_S Dakota (30. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

im Moment, 

gucke ich voller Entzücken auf Wetter.com 
und sehe doch tatsächlich in eine Zeit 
des Frühlingserwachens.

Die ist gewachst und poliert, 
die Rolle frisch gefettet und geölt 
und eine neue Sehne ist auch aufgespult. 
Ich freu mich mich Hulle den Fischköppen 
meinen neune Messing Priest Vorstellen 
zu dürfen, glaubt mal ,
da werden einige einschlagende Bekanntschafften 
gemacht........|muahah:|smash:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> [...]Die ist gewachst und poliert,
> [...]frisch gefettet und geölt[...]
> da werden einige einschlagende Bekanntschafften
> gemacht........|muahah:




#d#d#d


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Und das von jemandem, der von dem Thema fast noch garkeine Ahnung haben dürfte.



Da hast du Recht.. |wavey:



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Es wird wärmer. Heute war ich in der Rheingegend (leider nicht zum angeln...). Da ist´s schon richtig warm.|rolleyes



Bei uns wars heute mittag an die 15 Grad und keine einzige Wolke.. Das hab ich genutzt mitm Rad die Nidda zu erkunden


----------



## silviomopp (30. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



TRANSformator schrieb:


> Und das von jemandem, der von dem Thema fast noch garkeine Ahnung haben dürfte.


 



|good:|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Siermann (31. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich glaube das noch nicht ,bei meinen Wetterbericht soll noch bis freitag 18°C werden und dan v heute auf morgen das??kan ich mir nie vorstellen,also ich sehe die Sitzung als möglich!
gruß


----------



## jepi1 (31. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Siermann schrieb:


> ,also ich sehe die Sitzung als möglich!
> gruß




Es gibt bloß die falschen Sachen, eine Sitzung ist immer möglich. Meine nächste ist am Freitag mit meinem Großen. Das wird wieder richtig schön und lustig


----------



## Siermann (31. März 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Stimmt : es gibt kein schlechtes wetter nur unpassende kleidung ,nicht war???

tim


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hallo Jungs,

Ich glaube es ist an der Zeit den Tröt mal wieder hochzuholen. Ist ja schon anständig kalt geworden in letzter Zeit.
Das erste mal Scheiben kratzen haben wir schon hinter und auch die ersten Schneeflocken kamen vor 1 Woche bei uns herunter. 
Lange Hosen im Training sind nun Pflicht und die Hände werden bei langen Ausflügen eisekalt.

Ich hoffe das es ganz schnell wieder Frühling wird.
Grüße aus dem Taunus.


----------



## angelsüchto (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

sehr gute idee bär,
hier ist es auch schon kalt,aber schnee lässt auf sich warten.
lange hose ist beim training pflichtnach langer verletzungspause sowieso


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ja, der Sommer ist in diesem Jahr ziemlich zügig in eine Art "Frühwinter" über gegangen. Schlagartig wurde es kalt, und all meine Nachbarn haben schon fleißig Eis gekratzt (Ich nicht, ich habe ´ne Standheizung, hehehe...)

Der goldene Oktober hat sich jedenfalls ziemlich bedeckt gehalten und ich rechne bald mit dem ersten Schnee... Das Schöne ist: Das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt...


----------



## angelsüchto (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

das warten auf den frühling ist doch eh das beste am winter,naja fast


----------



## Brassenwürger (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Man müsste Winterschlaf halten können wie viele Viecher, das wäre was! Aber dann würde man gutes Quappenangeln verpassen und schöne Stunden in der Brandung verschlafen. Und wenn der Winter tatsächlich, trotz Klimawandel, mal wieder so richtig fett daher kommt, hätte ich durchaus mal wieder Lust zum Eisangeln....
Mit ´ner Buddel heißem Tee in verschneiter Winterlandschaft vorm Eisloch zu hocken, das hat auch was für sich....


----------



## angelsüchto (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich hatte die möglichkeit letztes jahr eisangeln  zu dürfen.
aber es hatt nichts gebissen,aber war auch nur der dorfteich


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> nach langer verletzungspause sowieso



So ist es, so ist es  Muskelfaserriss in dem Muskel der vom Oberschenkel über die Hüfte verläuft .. -.-


----------



## angelsüchto (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@baer,spielst du fussball?
und welche liga?
edit,ich hatte auch nen muskelfaserris im oberschenkel


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> @baer,spielst du fussball?
> und welche liga?



Ja, mein Leben.
Hessenliga Süd
Du ?


----------



## angelsüchto (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bezirksliga im kreis westfalen,aber ich hab immer i.welche sachen  und hab seit anfang sommer nie mehr richtig gespielt


----------



## H3ndrik (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ich spiel auch^^ C1 leistungsklasse...letztes jahr niderrheinliga...


----------



## angelsüchto (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

cool,in meiner klasse ist jetzt einer der hatt ma in do. niederreihn liga gespielt.
mir fällt die mannschaft just nich ein.


----------



## Paradize (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Nächste Woche verbringe ich mal wieder nen Wochenende am See.

Solange es nicht regnet ist doch alles in Ordnung.


----------



## angelsüchto (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@paradize,
dann nimm aber nen ordentlichen schuss kaffee mit,wird am wasser mit sicherheit unter 0° gehen


----------



## Paradize (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Naja 3 Pullover 3 Jacken :q wird schon irgendwie reichen. Ist dann auch mein letzter Ansitz für dieses Jahr :c Werde dannach dann nur noch Blinkern oder nur mal für ein paar Stunden ansitzen , aber nicht mehr übers Wochenende 

Soll dort aber recht gut laufen. Kumpel hat dort in 2 Tagen 3 Hechte gefangen.


----------



## H3ndrik (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

das schlimmste kommt noch,die uhr wird ja wieder umgestellt:c...dann ist es noch länger dunkel und früher dunkel... man!!!da hab ich kb drauf!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> das schlimmste kommt noch,die uhr wird ja wieder umgestellt:c




Ich freu mich jetzt schon drauf...
:v

Wenn man überlegt, die Winterzeit war früher die Normalzeit, ehe man die Sommerzeit einführte...
#d


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



H3ndrik schrieb:


> das schlimmste kommt noch,die uhr wird ja wieder umgestellt:c...dann ist es noch länger dunkel und früher dunkel... man!!!da hab ich kb drauf!



1 Stunde länger schlafen :m



Paradize schrieb:


> Nächste Woche verbringe ich mal wieder nen Wochenende am See.
> 
> Solange es nicht regnet ist doch alles in Ordnung.



Mich würde niemand über Nacht am Wasser halten im Moment. |abgelehn


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hey,

jop ist ne gute Idee, den Thread mal wieder hochzuholen.

Mal ne Frage an die Rheinangler. Macht es denn Sinn jetzt in der kalten Jahreszeit am Rhein in der Nähe von Breisach (BW) mal auf Barsch mit der Spinnrute zu gehen? Oder sollte ich lieber bis 15. Mai warten, wenns wieder wärmer wird?
Beißen die bei den Temperaturen überhaupt noch und komme ich mit ner leichten Spinnrute überhaupt an die Standorte ran? Boot hab ich keines zur Verfügung.


----------



## gründler (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

......


----------



## angelpfeife (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> jop ist ne gute Idee, den Thread mal wieder hochzuholen.
> 
> ...


Zurzeit werden bei uns in Ka mit Oberflächenwobbler die größten Barsche und Rapfen des ganzen jahres gefangen. Einen Versuch ists auf jedenfall wert.
Hasste aber nich von mir...|rolleyes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Zurzeit werden bei uns in Ka mit Oberflächenwobbler die größten Barsche und Rapfen des ganzen jahres gefangen. Einen Versuch ists auf jedenfall wert.
> Hasste aber nich von mir...|rolleyes



Nee von dir habe ich das doch nicht...|sagnix

Auch an Tagen an denen es richtig kalt ist?
Vielleicht versuche ich es mal.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Nee von dir habe ich das doch nicht...|sagnix
> 
> Auch an Tagen an denen es richtig kalt ist?
> Vielleicht versuche ich es mal.



Mich enttäuschen die Barsche eigentlich nie. Im Winter halt tiefer oder ganz langsam geführte Suspender. Ich fische im Winter gerne mit dem Squirrell. Werfen, kurz anziehen und 10-20 Sekunden stehen lassen. Dann wieder 1 Meter einziehen und stehen lassen. Wenn man die Plätze kennt klappt es sehr gut.
Und Gufi halt der Klassiker.


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Naben!
 zwischenstand:Gefühlte tem. -5 und orginale ist plus 5


----------



## H3ndrik (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

bei uns ist's heute nicht kalt gewesen!!!ich musste heute keine jacke anziehen!#r


----------



## Flynn (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns war auch schönes Wetter. Selbst die Sonne war für mehrer Std. drausen. Und ich denke mir das es morgen nicht anders aussieht ! #6 Genau richtig für ein Angelwochenende am Rhein :vik:

cu


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns ist es 7 Grad und es fühlt sich ehrlich gesagt auch so an. Die Tage davor war mir abends ziemlich kalt troz 2 T-Shirt, Fließpulli und Jacke.

@Flynn: Welcome on Board


----------



## angelsüchto (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

flynn,
auch von mir  herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Der Tag gestern verlief für mich krank im Bett, doch als ich kurz frische Luft schnappte, entstanden vier schöne Herbstbilder.


















PS: Das Datum bei dem einen Bild stimmt nicht, Cam war nicht richtig eingestellt.​


----------



## Honeyball (4. November 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



gründler schrieb:


> auch beim fummeln keine Probleme,finger werden so gut wie nicht kalt



#d#d#dMannometer, wo waren da nur meine fleißigen Ferkelfahndungsgehilfen??? #q


----------



## Pappa70 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Schöne Bilder , Baer.


Die Kälte würd mich nich mal so stören  aber bei uns regnet es seit Tagen , und das wo ich frei habe ,,:c  :v  

hoffentlich wirds bald besser , 


Grüße, Pappa


----------



## hornhechteutin (4. November 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Moin Moin ,
*SCHNEE SCHNEE SCHNEE* seit 8 Uhr schneit es hier in Eutin und die Felder sind schon ein wenig weiß :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (4. November 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

:vik::vik::vik:
Ich hab schon richtige Wintergefühle hier in Eutin...Ziemlich früh dieses Jahr!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (4. November 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> #d#d#dMannometer, wo waren da nur meine fleißigen Ferkelfahndungsgehilfen??? #q



#c


:m


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns ist es schweinekalt. Auf dem Thermometer zwar nur -1 Grad, aber durch den ekelhaften Wind alles andere als schön. Heute hat es auch den ganzen Tag "geschneit". Eher geflöckelt   Ich fänds schön, wenns liegen bleibt.
Die beiden nächsten Wochen soll es höchstens -4 Grad werden -.-


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Im Schwarzwald liegen bei uns etwa 12cm Schnee. Konstant den ganzen Tag unter 0°C. Meist um die -2°C.


----------



## Svenno 02 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Lol,

heute beim angeln Schnee gehabt und auf der Autobahn Neustadt teils bis zu 2,5 cm Neuschnee und spiegelglatt


----------



## Bobster (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns im Sauerland hats auch angefangen :g


----------



## angelsüchto (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

bei uns geht es langsam auch los,die ersten flocken sind gefallen und  im stadion wäre ich fast gestorben vor kältedie bratwurst war fast gefroren bevor sie in den mund kam!dieser ekelhafte wind!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Heute morgen an der Busshaltestelle: -6°C.|rolleyes


----------



## Palerado (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bin momemtan in Singapur bei knappen 30 Grad (plus!!!) und fliege morgen Abend nach Hause.

Ist ja grauselig was sich bei Euch abspielt *fröstel*

Daniel


----------



## wolle81 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Guten morgen, so ich werde mich jetzt anzieehen meine Spinnangel schnappen und dann einen Spaziergang um meinen Angelsee machen. Muß ja schließlich auch was gutes haben die Kurzarbeit............


----------



## Bassey (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Für den Fall der Fälle habe ich immer diese lustigen chemischen Wärmekissen dabei... halten lang genug und daheim durch einfaches "Weichkochen" wieder zu benutzen...


----------



## GarstigerKot (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Bobster schrieb:


> Bei uns im Sauerland hats auch angefangen :g


 

jeeep im augenblick fusselt es auch#6

mfg


----------



## wolle81 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

So wieder da,mußte das fischen einstellen... junge junge war das kalt da draußen.... Rolle gefroren Rute gefroren Wolle fast erfroren usw. Ach hat nix gebissen nur Kraut gefangen... Überlege grad ob ich es für dieses Jahr gut sein lasse und ein bißchen mein Equit pflege.


----------



## Paradize (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich geh am 31.12 ne runde Blinkern , abangeln 

War zwar ne wirklich sehr sehr sehr schlechte Saison für mich (5 Aale sonst nichts!) aber nächstes Jahr mit Schein kanns ja nur besser werden :vik:


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns hat es heute das erste Mal richtig geschneit. Ist auch ein bisschen liegen geblieben. Von innen sehr schön - Von außen sehr kalt


----------



## Svenno 02 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Meine Güte ist das kalt, heute ja nur bis -1°C
am Tag, das doof, mein Fahrrad friert immer ein und ich kann
dann imme rim 1. Gang fahren toll xD


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Meine Güte ist das kalt, heute ja nur bis -1°C
> am Tag, das doof, mein Fahrrad friert immer ein und ich kann
> dann imme rim 1. Gang fahren toll xD



Das Problem habe ich immer. Mein "geniales" Fahrrad ist so kaputt, dass man nur den ersten, von dreien, benutzen kann


----------



## Brassenwürger (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Schneien soll es hier ja heute Nacht auch noch! Von mir aus....

Ich kann der Kälte auch was positives abgewinnen: Wenn ich morgens aus dem Haus gehe und die Nachbarn fluchend und stöhnend den Eispanzer von ihren Windschutzscheiben kratzen und ich steige fröhlich in mein 25° warmes, eisfreies Auto. Wenn Blicke töten könnten....|rolleyes

Ja, da habe ich auch am frühen Morgen und bei Frost so ein leichtes, fieses Lächeln auf den Lippen....

`Ne Standheizung ist doch schon was schöööönes....#6


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@Brassenwürger: Hihi...wie geil?!?!:q

_________________________
Wer jammert hier wegen -1°C?|gr:
Wir haben schon seit ner Woche Dauerfrost und gerade -6°C. 
Einem richtigen Nord-Fan macht sowas nichts aus. Für _den _sind -6°C ja richtig warm...


----------



## angelsüchto (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

also ne standheizung hat mien roller nicht aber sturmhaube ,streetfighter stiefel und lange unterwäsche  macht das fahren möglich


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns hat es jetzt gut 30cm Schnee und im Moment -15°C.
Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaalt...


----------



## Trollmaster (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wandlitz Aktuell -18 C. Kann ja das Eis angeln loos gehen. MFG


----------



## Ossipeter (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns heute früh -16° und 10cm Neuschnee jetzt abends bereits -17° brrrrrrr wird das ein kaltes Karpfenschlachten morgen früh!


----------



## Trollmaster (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Karpfenschlachten #d, bei dem Wetter?  OOOH Gott, bin im moment krankgeschriben wegen einer Bronchitis muss deswegen nicht raus. Aber viel Spaß Morgen. MFG


----------



## Udo561 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
z.Z. hier in Holland Nähe Venlo - 12 Grad 
Noch 2 Tage und die Seen fängen an zu frieren , kleinere Teiche sind schon zu .
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## flexxxone (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns sind aktuell -19°C.
Die Temperaturen wären mir ja wurscht, da mein Verein ein Fließgewässer gepachtet hat :m

Naja... mit Zander zocken wird's dann wohl vorerst nix mehr am See, aber die Esoxe, im Fluß, schreien doch förmlich nach meinen Ködern. 
Nur darf ich morgen nich zum Angeln :c 
Frauchen möchte, dass ich ein wenig Beleuchtung in unseren Garten bringe und das Vogelhäuschen muss auch noch gebastelt werden...

In diesem Sinne, schöne Feiertage und zieht Euch immer schön warm an!

Gruß
flexxx


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

in strausberg sind gerade - 15°C, ich war gerade mal abendbrot und getränke holen. also leere flaschen mitnehmen und ab. kurz zu edeka und zum dönermann, vlt. insgesamt 15 min und dann weiter zu aldi, die 20 min haben gereicht, daß die neigen in den pet- flaschen zu eis gefroren waren, hat schön geklappert im flaschenautomaten.  aber eines ist sicher, geangelt wird die nächsten tage nur an der wii und am läppi, bei propilkkii trägt sogar schon das eis


----------



## silviomopp (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

:vik:..da haben wir ja hier die HITZE !!! bei Aachen nur minus 11 grad , soll aber noch Schnee geben. Werd morgen einfach Relaxen ..


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

War eben grade schnell in Frankfurt was holen. Mit dem Fahrrad zum Bahnhof und zurück. Sowas tut sich normalerweise keiner freiwillig an.  Ich war 2 min draußen und meine Hände sind taub.
-14.2 Grad.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Unser Türschloss ist *innen* schon richtig Weiß für Frost. Draußen etwa -16°C.


----------



## grazy04 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

wollt grad nomma schnell an die Tanke.... das lass ich aber -16,5C°


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> brrrrrrr wird das ein kaltes Karpfenschlachten morgen früh!


 
Das kenne ich aus meiner Zeit als Fischwirt! Ich musste mal am Weihnachtstag allein bei übelsten Minusgraden knapp 2 Tonnen Karpfen schlachten und spalten! Nach 21 Stunden war ich damit fertig und habe Heiligabend schlafend im Bett verbracht....

Seitdem zählen Karpfen irgendwie nicht mehr so wirklich zu meinen Lieblingsfischen....


----------



## FelixSch (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier in Hamburg bei warmen 8 Grad Minus ist sogar noch Sommerreifenwetter! Ich probiere das zur Zeit in einem Feldversuch und tatsächlich, ich komme nahezu problemfrei die Auffahrt aus der Tiefgarage hoch! Jetzt die Kühlakkus nicht vergessen, wenn man wegfährt, sonst werden die Getränke warm!


----------



## Ines (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wir hatten das Thema tiefgefrorene Gufis schon in einem anderen Thread, eher unabsichtlich.

Aber jetzt wird es ernst: Ich habe meine Tacklebox samt Gufis über Nacht im Auto liegengelassen (Tiefsttemperatur etwa -12 Grad). Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Gufis, nachdem sie wieder aufgetaut sind?|bigeyes


----------



## silviomopp (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Ines schrieb:


> Wir hatten das Thema tiefgefrorene Gufis schon in einem anderen Thread, eher unabsichtlich.
> 
> Aber jetzt wird es ernst: Ich habe meine Tacklebox samt Gufis über Nacht im Auto liegengelassen (Tiefsttemperatur etwa -12 Grad). Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Gufis, nachdem sie wieder aufgetaut sind?|bigeyes


 

die bleiben stumm...lach..

nee, da dürfte nix passieren...kunststoffe sind doch recht robust
#h


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Ines schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Gufis, nachdem sie wieder aufgetaut sind?|bigeyes


 
Ja, sie werden krümelig - hart wie Parmesan! Am besten die Dinger einfach durch die Käsereibe und verschiedene Farben mischen...
Dann sehen deine GuFi´s fast so dämlich aus wie die von ProfiBlinker....

Dieses war natürlich nur ein Scherz!

Frost macht denen gar nix aus....


----------



## yassin (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Seh ich auch so, mit den Gummis dürfte eigendlich alles so sein wie vorher.


Hier in Bielefeld is was los, gestern nacht -17°C, im moment -17,5°C Schnee liegt seit gestern schon 7-9cm hoch.
heut nacht und morgen soll noch mehr fallen.

Beim gang mit meinem Hund sind mir schon Wimpern und Augenbrauen eingefroren. #c
Aufm Vereinsteich sind hier auch schon teils 5-10cm Eis.

Hoffe das Wetter hält sich einigermaßen bis Heiligaben und lässt auf weiße Weihnachten hoffen.
Weil, auf Tauwetter hab ich keinen Bock, wenn Winter dann richtig.|supergri


----------



## grazy04 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



> Dann sehen deine GuFi´s fast so dämlich aus wie die von ProfiBlinker....


LOOL der iss geil !!!

//gestern warns sogar -21C° so gegen 23:00Uhr


----------



## honeybee (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Heute Nachmittag 15Uhr an der Bleilochtalsperre mal nach dem Bungalow geschaut, ob alles noch ok ist.....
Das Thermometer zeigte lauschige -22°C


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

war grad 1 1/2 Stunden mit Madame auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt |uhoh: diese Minusgrade scheinen im Frauengehirn aber ne positive Wirkung zu haben. Sie geben freiwillig zu ne Scheiss-Idee gehabt zu haben. :vik:

aber echt,ging garnicht, der Glühwein war innerhalb von 2 Minuten nur noch ne lauwarme Plürre. -15 Grad bei uns, man man....


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei solchen Temperaturen ist vernünftiges Angeln doch eigentlich unmöglich oder....#c

Ich bin zwar hart im Nehmen, aber wenn es dermaßen Arschkalt ist, was soll man da noch am Wasser? Die Rute friert einem ein und man kann nicht mehr....

Aber, Brandungsangeln bei -21°, das habe ich auch schon fertig gebracht....#6


----------



## angelsüchto (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

bei gestern nacht gemessenens minus 26 grad will ich nicht angeln,aber -15 geht noch


----------



## Pure_Anfänger (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns liegt auch schnee und es ist saukalt:c

Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr noch ein letztes mal angeln gehen, aber nicht bei solchen Bedingungen#6


----------



## Burner (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Pure_Anfänger schrieb:


> Bei uns liegt auch schnee und es ist saukalt:c
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich dieses Jahr noch ein letztes mal angeln gehen, aber nicht bei solchen Bedingungen#6



Drochtersen (Hüll), meine alte Heimat....#6 Seit Donnerstag haben wir in Oldenburg ordentlich Schnee, es sind im Moment etwa 9 °C unter Null und neuer Schnee kommt immer wieder mal:vik:
Und keiner streut Straßen und Bürgersteige...gut, dass ich kein Auto habe


----------



## yassin (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

sind grad bei minus 22°C angekommen
unglaublich waren es vor Zwei Stunden noch -17,5°C

@angelsüchto 
um wie viel Uhr haste denn gemessen?


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

die temperaturen sinken weiter...
diese temperaturen der letzten tage sind richtig angelfeindlich


----------



## angelsüchto (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@yassin,
ich hab hier so nen mess dingens neben dem bett stehen und gucke da nachts ab und zu ma drauf,ganz schön interesant


----------



## Rheinweib (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Männo, die Pfälzer Gewässer sind zugefroren, blöd, das Wasser diese Eigenschaft hat....
Wollte Sonntag eigentlich warm verpackt ein bischen fischen gehen (ich bin nämlich leicht bis mittel positiv bekloppt), aber geht nich, Agregatzustand FEST. Eigentlich gefällt mir das, wenn es schön trocken, knackig-kalt is, aber irgendwie auch nicht....hmm.

Gruss Heike


----------



## wusel345 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Da kann ich noch einen draufsetzen. Zwei Dinge muss ich vorweg schicken: Gestern Abend warens bei uns - 17° und im Nachbarort (Telgte) ist Mittelalterlicher Weihnachtsmarkt. Ich Doof habe eine Bekannte aus Ffm eingeladen, um ihr Abends den Markt zu zeigen und mit ihr Livemusik zu hören. 3 1/2 Stunden habe ich es ausgehalten, dann war ich so eingefroren, dass mir sogar die Füße von der Kälte extrem weh taten (trotz dicker Socken und Winterschuhe). Eigentlich wollte ich heute mal ne Stunde Spinnfischen, aber nu hab ich die Nase voll. Ich bin zwar etwas bekloppt (sagt man mir nach), aber so bekloppt nu auch wieder nicht .

Hi Bass-Master. Spielst du Bass oder hat dein Name nix damit zu tun? Wenn ja, was spielst für ein Teil? Mein Sohn spielt nen Dean an einer Warwick-Combo (Sweet 15.3).

Gruß, Rüdiger

der euch einen schönen 4. Advent wünscht.


----------



## Wunstorfer (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Leute...
Nicht den Kopf in den Schnee stecken, sondern eher den Rutenhalter. Es wird wärmer! Dienstag soll es regnen. Dann bin ich Donnerstagmorgen noch mal unterwegs :m


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt!
Ab Mittwoch soll es milder werden. Perfekt wäre ein Tag milder Dauerregen und dann wieder trocken. Dann wären ruckzuck auch alle Seen wieder auf und ich könnte nochmal eine Tour machen.
Im Moment bleibe ich aber lieber daheim.
#6


----------



## flexxxone (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Moin Leute,

das Vogelhaus hab ich fertig... jetzt muss ich nur noch die Beleuchtung draußen anbringen :q

So ein super Wetter, das Temperaturmeßgerät am Küchenfenster zeigt satte -15°C trotz voller Sonneneinstrahlung.

Der Himmel is blau 
die Sonne lacht 
Schnee liegt auch 
und das Eis, das kracht.

Mal sehen... evtl. darf ich ja doch noch raus 
hoffentlich muss ich nich zum Adventsspaziergang antreten |uhoh:

Als dann
Servus

flexxx


----------



## Udo561 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
ab gestern Abend ist es wieder etwas wärmer geworden , von -11 Grad auf -5 Grad , allerdings liegt hier in Holland verdammt viel Schnee.
Und es schneit unaufhörlich weiter.
Gruß Udo


----------



## wusel345 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier schneit es jetzt auch seit über 1 Stunde wie irre. Hab schon überlegt, ob ich Feldhasen-Spinnen gehe. Statt einen Blinker oder Gummifisch mach ich eine Möhre an die Schnur :q. Natürlich ohne Haken. Will die Tiere ja nur ärgern :q. So komm ich nicht aus der Übung.


----------



## Doc Plato (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier in Duisburg schneit es ohne Pause. Teilweise sind richtig starke Schneeböen dabei.... Habe hier schon lange sowas nicht mehr gesehen, die letzten Jahr ist man theoretisch sogar mehr oder weniger ohne Winterreifen ausgekommen. Ich geh gleich mit dem Hund ne große Runde, der freut sich bestimmt, ist sein erster Schnee.


----------



## Udo561 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
hier in Holland scheint es ununterbrochen , sehr ungewöhnlich :q
Gruß aus Holland


----------



## Rheinweib (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@wusel: hehe, Feldhasen spinnen....
ich hab auchn Trockentrainingsprogramm: Katzenspinnen im Wohnzimmer mit 60g Birnenblei am Boden langsam geschleppt 

Gruss Heike


----------



## Caftain (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hey,

gestern habe ich mir bei -12 Grad auf dem W-Markt den Ar... abgefroren. Nach 0,5 Stunden musste ich bereits aufgeben (Kinder quengelig)!!
Zur Zeit zeigt mein Außenthermometer "nur noch" -9 Grad an.
An Angeln ist bei mir zur Zeit nicht zu denken, Schade.....!


----------



## silviomopp (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

:g  also jetzt sind es hier nur minus 3 ,aber es schneit schon seit heut morgen. Meine Tochter rennt immer noch im Schlafgewand durch die Wohnung, da wird sich heute bestimmt nix ändern |kopfkrat...vor die Türe bekomme ich das Kind heute sowieso nicht.. Also denn , schönen Schneetag euch allen...


----------



## angelsüchto (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

hier gibt es ein mega schneegestöber,mehr später


----------



## Caftain (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Na dann,

den Tag habe ich auch schon "abgehakt". Wenigstens habt ihr noch Schnee. Bei uns in der Südpfalz äußerst selten. 
Im Moment glaubt mein Sohn Schnee auf der Terrasse gesehen zu haben. Mama musste ihn leider aufklären, dass es sich wohl um Vogelkacke handeln müsste....Schade eigentlich...!!!!


----------



## Udo561 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
hier in Holland spitzt sich die Lage zu , einige Straßen sind wegen Schneeverwehungen gesprerrt.
Im Radio wird gewarnt mit dem Auto zu fahren weil Schneebehangene Äste abbrechen können und auf die Straße stürzen könnten.
Toll , ich muss gleich nach Deutschland zurück.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@Udo561: Dann wünsch' ich Dir ne erfolgreiche Fahrt und viel Glück! Komm heil nach Hause!


----------



## theundertaker (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

loooool

Hier in Köln schneits auch schon seit morgens und hier sind -3,5 bis -4,0 Grad...nicht mehr so kalt wie gestern, Gott sei Dank...

Ist schon n himmelweiter Unterschied...heute ists schon eher auszuhalten...

@Udo: Soooooo schlimm wirds nicht werden...du schaffst das schon...will doch weiterhin so nette Bilder sehen XD


----------



## Caftain (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

"Allmächtiger".......,

seit 10 Minuten flockt´s bei uns!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Zwar relativ kleine Schneeflocken mit viel Wind, aber immerhin Schnee!


----------



## Udo561 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
so , falls ich heute Abend nicht online bin stecke ich im Schnee fest ;-))
Ich mache mich jetzt mal auf den Nachhauseweg , schönen Nachmittag und bis später mal.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## Rheinweib (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier in Kaiserslautern ist seit Stunden dichter Schneefall. Der Schnee fällt aber waagerecht von Rechts nach Links......brrr


----------



## yassin (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

wie angelsüchto schon sagte ist hier die Hölle los.
seit heut morgen Schneits ununterbrochen.
hier liegen genau 15cm,tendenz steigend.
Sichtweite liegt momentan bei max.100m.
Das Termometer zeigt nur noch -7°C an.


----------



## angelsüchto (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

also sowas hab ich bis jetzt selten erlebt, kein einziges auto mehr draussen,kann kaum ausm fenster gucken weil alle vorherweht,unglaublich


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier schneit es auch wie Sau bei -6°! Ich war gerade draußen, den Müll rausbringen, man sieht die Hand vor Augen nicht! Und das Schlimmste: Ich muss gleich noch mit´m Auto los.....


----------



## angelsüchto (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Hier schneit es auch wie Sau bei -6°! Ich war gerade draußen, den Müll rausbringen, man sieht die Hand vor Augen nicht! Und das Schlimmste: Ich muss gleich noch mit´m Auto los.....



bei dem wetter um die zeit noch nüchtern?|supergri:vik:


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> bei dem wetter um die zeit noch nüchtern?|supergri:vik:


 
Noch habe ich mein Scheibenwasser nicht ausgesoffen....#6


----------



## sandro82 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hamburger Flughafen 
Schnee,minus 8 grad es sind alle Flüge gestrichen.In Holland ist pures Chaos .


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Schwarzwald. Schneesturm seit Stunden. Etwa 40cm Neuschnee seit heute Nachmittag...


----------



## angelsüchto (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ob die schulen morgen wohl dicht machen?


----------



## wusel345 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Schneebericht aus Ostbevern zwischen Ms/Waf: hier schneits z.Zt. fast nicht mehr. 
War heute mehrmals mit dem Auto unterwegs. Da kannst was erleben, wenn die nicht schneegewohnten Münsterländer bei der weißen Pracht Auto fahren :q. An der Ampel wird verzweifelt versucht, im 1. Gang mit ordentlich Power anzufahren und kommen sie dann endlich vom Fleck (die Ampel hatte mittlerweile mehrere Grünphasen), ist bei 30 km/h trotz Winterreifen Feierabend. :q Ich finds geil!


----------



## Brassenwürger (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich war gerade nochmal mit dem Auto los....

Festgefahrene Schneedecke auf der B73, Sichtweite um die 50 Meter, -6,8° und es wird immer schlimmer....

Zum Glück kann ich zu Fuß zur Arbeit gehen...(wenn´s unbedingt sein muss)


----------



## Udo561 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
so , zurück aus Holland , habe gute 2,5 Stunden für 100 Km gebraucht .
In Holland sind einige Straßen wegen Schneeverwehungen gesperrt , die A61 Venlo - Koblenz hatte eine festgefahrene Schneedecke.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> ob die schulen morgen wohl dicht machen?



Ich hoffe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q


----------



## angelsüchto (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q



ich bin so oder so zuhause,dank kehlkopfentzündung|uhoh:


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

klick!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Die Busse werden morgen warscheinlich eh nicht fahren. _Die Hoffnung_ auf Schulfrei stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## angelsüchto (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Die Busse werden morgen warscheinlich eh nicht fahren. _Die Hoffnung_ auf Schulfrei stirbt zuletzt.




2 euro ins phrasenschwein


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> ich bin so oder so zuhause,dank kehlkopfentzündung|uhoh:




Ich auch wegen Ferien |bla:|bla:

Heute hats von den ganzen Tag bei uns im Taunus geschneit. Wurde immer schlimmer. Bin mit dem Fahrrad zum Essen bei Oma gefahren (Gans,Knödel,Rotkraut -> sehr lecker) und als ich gegangen bin war mein Fahrrad zugeschneit und alles eingefroren.

Jetzt solls ja etwas wärmer werden, dann gibts Matschepampe -.- Und graue Weihnachten


----------



## angelsüchto (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Ich auch wegen Ferien |bla:|bla:


ich ab heute eig auch, werde eh noch krank geschrieben#c


----------



## theundertaker (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Die anderen Autofahrer sind echt schlimm...Schleichen ohne Ende...es wird zwar niemand gezwungen, bei solch einem Wetter zu rasen, aber dann sollen die Leute zu Hause bleiben oder öffentliche Verkehrsmittel nutzen oder entsprechend angemessen fahren...20-30 km/h in der Stadt muss eigentlich nicht sein...aber das merkt man ja am Untergrund...die 50 km/h sind mit Winterreifen locker machbar, wenn man nicht grade heftige Lenkbewegungen auf der Schneedecke mag ;-))


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> 2 euro ins phrasenschwein



Was willst du von mir? #c

Egal was du genommen hast, bekomm ich auch was davon?|bigeyes


----------



## Honeyball (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Was willst du von mir? #c
> 
> Egal was du genommen hast, bekomm ich auch was davon?|bigeyes



Glühwein, Lumumba, Eierpunsch?
Ist doch egal, Hauptsache warm #6


----------



## angelsüchto (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

mein gott,ein bischen spass muss auch mal sein


----------



## theundertaker (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Das Honeybällchen....immer für ein Späßchen offen XDXD


----------



## angelsüchto (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

nicht vergessen,immer schön durch höschen atmen


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

so`n shit, nu wird es wärmer, ich hatte gehofft, die bohrlöcher aufm balkon doch noch vor meinem auszug verschließen zu können, ohne daß der gips gefriert, bevor er aushärtet, jetzt schneit das mit windrichtung auf selbigen balkon.  nicht, daß ich erst winterdienst machen muß, um die tiefer sitzenden löcher freizuschaufeln.


----------



## Honeyball (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> um die tiefer sitzenden löcher freizuschaufeln.


;+;+|kopfkratWOVON redest du hier gerade??? 

Bei uns hat's gerade aufgehört zu schneien :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Ossipeter (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich komme gerade vom Schippen! -4° und Schneefall. Kam richtig ins Schwitzen, gestern -16° und Ostwind!


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Die anderen Autofahrer sind echt schlimm...Schleichen ohne Ende...es wird zwar niemand gezwungen, bei solch einem Wetter zu rasen, aber dann sollen die Leute zu Hause bleiben oder öffentliche Verkehrsmittel nutzen oder entsprechend angemessen fahren...20-30 km/h in der Stadt muss eigentlich nicht sein...aber das merkt man ja am Untergrund...die 50 km/h sind mit Winterreifen locker machbar, wenn man nicht grade heftige Lenkbewegungen auf der Schneedecke mag ;-))


 


Bei euch Flachlandtirolern sind in den Ringen ja auch 
70 km/h kein Thema.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## leopard_afrika (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Honeyball schrieb:


> ;+;+|kopfkratWOVON redest du hier gerade???
> 
> Bei uns hat's gerade aufgehört zu schneien :vik::vik::vik:


bei so nem "versauten" mitleser hatte ich es schon umgeschrieben


----------



## Honeyball (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich les halt bei manchen hier auch zwischen den Zeilen  ...:m


----------



## Stachelritter86 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



theundertaker schrieb:


> die 50 km/h sind mit Winterreifen locker machbar, wenn man nicht grade heftige Lenkbewegungen auf der Schneedecke mag ;-))



Das hat sich wohl der Typ auch gedacht, der gerade auf der Kreuzung vor meinem Fenster nem anderen Auto hinten reingekracht ist...

Fahren kann man immer so schnell wie es nur geht - mit dem bremsen happerts meistens...

Beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Honeyball (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Naja, die A1 zwischen Schwerte und Wuppertal geht einigermaßen, wenn man nicht gerade die dritte Spur braucht.

Aber so mancher Spinner ist schon unterwegs, bis man ihn dann irgendwo von der Leitplanke kratzt #d#d#d


----------



## wingi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns wird es merklich wärmer, im Moment nur noch -0,6 Grad. 

Ok... für Shorts reichts noch nicht ganz


----------



## antonio (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Die anderen Autofahrer sind echt schlimm...Schleichen ohne Ende...es wird zwar niemand gezwungen, bei solch einem Wetter zu rasen, aber dann sollen die Leute zu Hause bleiben oder öffentliche Verkehrsmittel nutzen oder entsprechend angemessen fahren...20-30 km/h in der Stadt muss eigentlich nicht sein...aber das merkt man ja am Untergrund...die 50 km/h sind mit Winterreifen locker machbar, wenn man nicht grade heftige Lenkbewegungen auf der Schneedecke mag ;-))



dann fahr weiter locker 50, ich hoffe dann, daß du nicht heftig lenken oder bremsen mußt.#d#d

antonio


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns sinds -7,2 Grad 

Kennt ihr das auch, dass ihr immernoch keine Geschenke zu Weihnachten habt


----------



## zanderzone (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wir wollten gestern in Holland vertikalangeln! Als wir am See ankamen, herrschte Windstärke 5-6 mit Schneetreiben und gefühlten -15 Grad!
Wir haben uns wieder ins Auto gesetzt uns sind nach haus gefahren!!!!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das auch, dass ihr immernoch keine Geschenke zu Weihnachten habt



Einmal und die wieder. Seit ein paar Jahren ist immer als frühzeitig "an Bord"...:g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> mein gott,ein bischen spass muss auch mal sein



Hihi...habs schon verstanden, wie es gemeint ist. Aber was du damit mir sagen wolltest, habe ich nicht verstanden...


----------



## Tobi94 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> Bei uns sinds -7,2 Grad
> 
> Kennt ihr das auch, dass ihr immernoch keine Geschenke zu Weihnachten habt


 ohh ja....ich weiß nicht, was ich meinem vater schenken soll....#q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Tobi94 schrieb:


> ohh ja....ich weiß nicht, was ich meinem vater schenken soll....#q



Macht er gerne irgend eine Art Sport? - Gutschein in einem Sportgeschäft! Kommt immer gut an und man kann den Betrag frei wählen!


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Der_Baer_2008 schrieb:


> ...Kennt ihr das auch, dass ihr immernoch keine Geschenke zu Weihnachten habt


 
jupp! und es wird auch bei dem Zustand bleiben!


----------



## Udo561 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
wenn ich bedenke das wir früher für ein paar hundert Euro Weihnachtsgeschenke gekauft haben , ne Danke , die Kohle verballer ich lieber für Sprit , mein Außenborder wird sich freuen.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Geht ja auch eigentlich nicht ums Schenken... :-?

Mir reichts immer schon, bei meiner Familie zu sein, der Rest ist doch schei*egal...dass sich Kinder über Geschenke freuen, ist ja aber auch klar...


----------



## Svenno 02 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

LOl konnten letztens Eisschollen angeln bei knackigen -10,5°C ,
sogar die Würmer konnte man brechen , wie Salzstangen ,
udn dann wollte mein Kumpel noch mit mir Quappen angeln-Na Prost!


----------



## Gerald1 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wie es wird kalt|uhoh:. Temperaturen sind Gefühlssache dem einen zu kalt dem anderen gerade richtig#6.Einfach warm anziehen und die gute Luft geniessen.

Gruß

Gerald


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Gerald1 schrieb:


> Wie es wird kalt|uhoh:. Temperaturen sind Gefühlssache dem einen zu kalt dem anderen gerade richtig#6.Einfach warm anziehen und die gute Luft geniessen.



Kennst du das Sprichwort: "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung."?

Passt gerade so schön dazu...


----------



## Quappenjäger (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

es is kalt , wobei heute 10 grad wärmer als gestern ( aktuell -1 grad )|supergri


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns leigt immernoch ein haufen Schnee und heute sollte es eigentlich schmelzen aber die minusgrade siegen...soo viel schnee gabs hier oben schon lange nicht mehr! Langsam geht mir der ganze Schnee ziemlich aufn sack!:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wir haben schon etwas über 50cm.


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns hat es heute nur noch ganz wenig geschneit. Im Moment rieselt es etwas herunter, aber es sind nur noch -1.3 Grad


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Im Moment scheit es und stürmt dazu auch noch.
Temperatur ist bei *+1,5°C*!:g


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier im Norden aktuell -3 grad!


----------



## angelsüchto (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

minus 1,5 im moment ein bischen schnee kommt runter


----------



## Trollmaster (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Heute wird es bestimmt noch interessant, zur Zeit minus 4 Grad und das bei leichten ,, Regen,,|uhoh:. MFG


----------



## sitzangler (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

In Mittelthüringen auf ca. 600m Höhe über MS im Moment
+2,5° C, starker Regen und Sturmwind ich schätze auf 4 in Spitzen bis 7 Windstärken.


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Tüdde (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Auch wenn es jetzt wärmer geworden ist (sofern man bei -3° von warm sprechen kann), hat vorhin das totale Schneegestöber eingesetzt... soviel Schnee hab ich lange nichtmehr gesehen.|bigeyes


----------



## angelsüchto (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

wir haben 4 grad + und dauerregen,bald is alles weisse weg


----------



## Udo561 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
im Kölner Raum haben wir +2,4 Grad und leichter Regen
Habe gerade mit Holland telefoniert , da sieht es ähnlich aus +3 Grad und alles ist am tauen.
Dann werden die Gewässer Weihnachten wohl wieder eisfrei sein.
Gruß Udo


----------



## bobbl (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

+4 Grad.
*******!


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

+8°C. Der Schnee schmilzt zusammen und es Regnet schon den ganzen Tag. Als Unterlage für die Lifte ist es gut so, aber da muss erst wieder ne schöne Schneedecke drüber!


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

o6.oo Uhr -26 Grad!
Nun recht warm mit -6 Grad.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@dheilwagen: Dachte grad, wo kommt denn der her?
Als ich dann Schweden gelesen habe, war mir alles klar.


----------



## grazy04 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

so Freunde der Eisangelei:

Hier (Thüringen) soll es in den nächsten Tagen bis -22C° werden, dann hätten wir seit 30.12.2009 durchgehenden Frost mit teilweise heftigsten Schneefällen und Temps von -4 bis dann -22C° . Da sollten doch die Chancen auf recht stabiles Eis steigen oder ? Gibts ne "Formel" wo man sagen kann bei Temp "X" über "Y" Tage ergibt Eis "Z" in cm? Ums mal Leihenhaft zu fragen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@grazy04: Mich frierts schon alleine nur, wenn ich daran denke, dass es jetzt wieder so kalt wird. Aber ein Nordmann hat mal gesagt: "Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung." Und damit hat der gute Herr auch recht. Man muss sich halt dick genug anziehen.

Zu der Eisdicke: Ich denke mal, da gibt es keine Formel, mit der du die Eisdicke anhand der sonsovielen Tagen Frost bei der und der Temperatur ausrechnen kannst, genau weiß ich es ja auch nicht, kanns mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Es spielt ja nicht nur die Temperatur ne Rolle, sondern auch die Art des Gewässers. Ist in dem Gewässer Bewegung oder steht es immer oder nur teilweise Still. Ist es in einem Wald, wo kein Wind rankommt, oder bläst der Wind immer drüber und und und.
Ich habe mal im Wetterbericht gehört, dass man erst bei einer durchgehenden Dicke vom 15cm auf einem bestimmten Fluss aufs Eis darf. Welcher Fluss das jetzt war, weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Im Norden (Finnland) gibt es "Straßen" die zu 100% aus Eis besthen und über einen See gehen. Da darf man dann erst drauf fahren, wenn das Eis 50cm(!) dick ist.
So viel dazu.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

50 cm Eis will ich nicht. Mir reicht die Wetterankündigung für Morgen. Es soll soviel Niederschlag in Schnee geben, wie Regen zum Hochwasser 2002. Ich hab schon mal die Schippe geputzt und vorgewärmt.
Bei uns hockten die ersten diese Woche schon auf dem Eis.
Gruß A.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> 50 cm Eis will ich nicht.



Du willst ja sicherlich auch nicht mit dem Auto drauf...


----------



## angler1996 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

warum nicht? aus dem Fenster raus, da wird's nicht so kalt.
Was dazu wohl der Kontrolleur meint?
Gruss A.


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hab ich vor einigen Jahren schon mal gemacht, war lustig, vor allem wenn du bei anderen Anglern vorbeifährst, die Scheibe runter fährst und fragst ob was beißt. 
Brauchst aber ne gute Stelle am Ufer um rauf und runter zu kommen. Badestrände machen sich dafür gut. 

Mal zum Thema Niederschläge: Wenn wirklich noch mehr Schnee kommt könnte es in manchen Gewässern vielleicht bald eng werden mit dem Sauerstoff.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



hasenzahn schrieb:


> Hab ich vor einigen Jahren schon mal gemacht, war lustig, vor allem wenn du bei anderen Anglern vorbeifährst, die Scheibe runter fährst und fragst ob was beißt.



Ich fisch mich nicht mehr. Hast du das echt gemacht? Wäre ja zu geil!:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angler1996 schrieb:


> warum nicht? aus dem Fenster raus, da wird's nicht so kalt.
> Was dazu wohl der Kontrolleur meint?



Da kenn ich ne kleine Story: Ein Kumpel von mir war mal auf deim Eis auf einem zugefrorenen See und wollte Eisangeln. Dann kam die Polizei und hat ihm vom Eis verjagt, da das Betreten des Eises an dem See verboten war. Das Eisangeln aber nicht. Dann ist er nach Hause gefahren und hat sein Schlauchboot geholt. Boot an die Stelle getragen und sich reingesetzt. So "stand" er nicht mehr auf dem Eis es er "betrat" es nicht. Dann hat er weiter geangelt. Nach kurzer Zeit kam die Polizei wieder und wollte ihn erneut vom Eis holen. Aber da er ja nicht drauf stand konnten die ihm nix machen und sie wirklich(!) wieder gegangen. Er hat dann in aller Ruhe weitergeangelt.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

dazu sage ich lieber nix
schönen Abend, muss dann meinen Hecht fertig bekommen
Gruß A.


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ja, ist aber schon bestimmt 15 Jahre her, war ein alter Opel Kadett. 
Du musst bei so einer Nummer nur aufpassen wenn die Karre wegdriftet das du kein festgefrorenes Eisstück erwischst. Das is nich gut für die Reifen und die Aufhängungen. Bei uns ging alles gut, allerdings auch bei ner Eisstärke von fast 40 Zentimetern. Eisanglen ging damals nur mit Kettensäge, sonst hätte man keine Löcher ins Eis bekommen. Eisbohrer waren da noch nicht sehr verbreitet. 

War aber schon lustig mit dem AUto neben den Eislöchern zu stehen und mit den Leuten zu Quatschen. Wenn du einen großen See hast ist das praktisch.


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Übrigens fährt man hier nicht nur mit dem AUto auf´m See rum. Eisspeedway ist auch verbreitet. Richtige Spike-Decken drauf und dann feuern die Kollegen ab, sieht schon geil aus. 

MfG 

HASI


----------



## boot (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Lach ist ja Geil,ich kaufe mir ein Schlauchboot gg


----------



## grazy04 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ok, 50cm iss wirklich bissel derb für hiesige Gewässer  und miten Auto... LoL 
Das mit dem Schlauchboot hab ich auch schon gehört, da kann man echt nur den Kopf schütteln!


----------



## Udo561 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
laut Wetterbericht soll es ja am Wochenende verdammt heftig werden , Sturm , Schneeverwehungen und bis -15 Grad .
Zur Zeit haben wir hier in Holland -8 Grad und es liegen ca. 20 cm Schnee .
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bassey (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> laut Wetterbericht soll es ja am Wochenende verdammt heftig werden , Sturm , Schneeverwehungen und bis -15 Grad .
> Zur Zeit haben wir hier in Holland -8 Grad und es liegen ca. 20 cm Schnee .
> Gruß Udo




Sei doch froh, solang die Deiche tiefgefroren sind halten sie auch :vik:


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Na ja, Eisstärke zwischen 12 und 15 Zentimeter, am Wochenende werden die ersten "Eispokale" ausgeangelt. Für Autofahren reicht das noch lange nicht. Außerdem viel Schnee auf dem Eis, zwischen 15 und 20 Zentimetern. 
Tauwetter nicht in Sicht. 
Das Eis ist auch ziemlig spröde weil erst Eise, dann Schnee, dann Tauwetter, dann wieder Frost. 
Ergibt in der Folge kein wirklich festes Eis.


----------



## boot (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich gehe nicht Eisangeln,ich denke das die fische unterm Eis ihre ruhe haben sollten.


----------



## angelpfeife (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Bassey schrieb:


> Sei doch froh, solang die Deiche tiefgefroren sind halten sie auch :vik:


So kann mans auch sehen:q:q

Bei uns schneit es zur Zeit auch wie Sau. Die Seen sind bei uns zur Zeit jedoch noch nicht alle zu, was mich ein bisschen wundert wenn ich so nach Draußen sehe. Nur was bringts wenn man nichtmal ans Gewässer rankommt:r


----------



## angelsüchto (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

für dieses wochenende ist ja 40 cm neuschnee angesagt
eben hier beim supermarkt konnte man keinen einkaufswagen mehr bekommen,die leute denken die welt geht unter


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> für dieses wochenende ist ja 40 cm neuschnee angesagt
> eben hier beim supermarkt konnte man keinen einkaufswagen mehr bekommen,die leute denken die welt geht unter



Ist doch mal wieder die reinste Panikmacherrei in den Medien.#d. Da wo ich herkomme ist 1m(!) Neuschnee überhaupt kein Problem. Und dort wo die Medien ihr Unwesen treiben, wird bei 1cm Neuschnee schon gleich Alarmstufe Rot ausgerufen, damit die Leute Hamsterkäufe tätigen um sich auf Tag X, der nicht kommen wird, unnötigerweise auf irgend eine Art vorzubereiten. Punkt.


----------



## bobbl (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier in Nürnberg schneit es seit dem frühen morgen, allerdings nicht sehr stark.
Temperatur: -3 Grad

Ich lieeebe Winterwetter.
Von mir aus bleibt das jetzt noch 7 Wochen so und dann wirds Frühling mit schönen warmen Tagen, an denen ich dann wieder angeln gehen kann.


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
bin mal gespannt was da auf uns zukommt , laut der Medien sollte man genug Lebensmittel im Haus haben und sich darauf einstellen das ein Schneechaos den öffendlichen Verkehr behindert .
Wenn die wüssten das wir im Umkreis von 5 Km 3 Swingerclubs haben  , die sind zur Not auch zu Fuß zu erreichen 
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## Borg (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Wenn die wüssten das wir im Umkreis von 5 Km 3 Swingerclubs haben  , die sind zur Not auch zu Fuß zu erreichen



Redest Du hier von Pulheim oder von Holland? :m

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Udo561 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
  wir sind in Holland , wo gibts in Pulheim denn Swingerclubs ?? :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## Borg (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Eben, deswegen frag ich ja :q

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## bobbl (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Nunja, die Medien schreiben viel, wenn der Tag lang ist.
30 cm Neuschnee haben noch kein Volk ausgerottet  
Auch nicht, wenn das Streusalz ausgeht....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



bobbl schrieb:


> Nunja, die Medien schreiben viel, wenn der Tag lang ist.
> 30 cm Neuschnee haben noch kein Volk ausgerottet
> Auch nicht, wenn das Streusalz ausgeht....



Glaubst du...:vik:
Manche Leute können sich schon dumm anstellen. Glaubt mir, es sind schon Leute gestorben, weil die Medien 0,5cm Neuschnee angekündigt haben und die Leute deswegen total meschugge wurden, da die Medien immer so ne Hetzkampagne gegen alles starten und total aufputschen...das ist meine Meinung zu dem Thema.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Morgen ,
welche Überraschung , kein Neuschnee |supergri
Hier in Holland liegen 20 cm , aber es ist nichts dazu gekommen .
Wie sieht es denn in Deutschland aus ?

Gruß Udo


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wettermeldung Kürten / Bergisches Land

1,2m Neuschnee


Allerdings nebeneinander und nur 2mm hoch, vom Dach geweht.


----------



## Udo561 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich dachte du hättest ein " c " vergessen ;-)
Gruß Udo


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> ...wo gibts in Pulheim denn Swingerclubs ?? :q



wenn ich fies wär, würd ich jetzt sagen: "ganz Pulheim ist einer!"

bin aber nicht fies
|wavey:​


----------



## Torsk1 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier oben in Flensburg ist garnichts los. Blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein#h


----------



## theundertaker (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier in Kölle schneits, aber es liegt noch nix weiter...vielleicht 1 cm...man ist das ein Chaos hier XDXD


----------



## Suniflex (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

@ Torsk 
das kommt noch warte nur ein weilchen|supergri|supergri dann ist die Sonne weg.
 Gruß aus Thüringen


----------



## bobbl (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Nunja
hier für NÜrnberg waren ja ca 30cm vorrausgesagt, geschneit hat es mörderische 2 cm


----------



## Torsk1 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Suniflex schrieb:


> @ Torsk
> das kommt noch warte nur ein weilchen|supergri|supergri dann ist die Sonne weg.
> Gruß aus Thüringen


 
Ich glaube da noch nicht dran, aber mal abwarten


----------



## Udo561 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier in Holland fängt es jetzt stärker an zu schneien , mal sehen was sich die nächsten Stunden so ergibt.
Gruß Udo


----------



## bobbl (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Jetzt schneit es hier richtig...


----------



## hasenzahn (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Nabend Kollegen, Wetter is nich schön. -5 Grad, schneit seit Mittag, hab jetzt 35 Karren voll Schnee vom Hof gefahren und es hört nicht auf. 
Heute zum ersten mal mit Geländewagen in Schneewehe festgefahren. Auch nicht schlecht. Die war nen guten Meter hoch, war so aber nicht zu erkennen, weil alles "ebenerdig" mit den Feldrändern. Auf dem Schnee irgendwie noch ein Stück lang gefahren und dann sackte die Karre in den Schnee ein und lag mit dem Bodenblech auf. Da hilft auch kein Allrad mehr. Da half nur noch Schneeschaufel. 
Viel Schnee und viel Wind zur selben Zeit ist keine gute Kombination. Schneehöhen sind zwischen 10 Zentimeter und über einem Meter, je nachdem wo der Wind das zusammengepustet hat. 
Trotzdem, Sonntag wirds wohl das erste mal zum Eisangeln raus gehen.


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Über Neu Wulmstorf tobt gerade ein ausgewachsener Schneesturm mit allem drum und dran! Selbst unser Bushaltestellen - Schild ist schon weg und der Schnee fegt hier waagerecht durch die Straßen....

Außerdem wandern hier Weihnachtsbäume die Straße entlang, denn ausgerechnet morgen ist Weihnachtsbaumeinsammeltag...

Und mein Bus verschwindet langsam unter einer Schneewehe....|bigeyes


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
wie siehts denn bei euch in Nord und Ostdeutschland aus ?
Auf NTV läuft gerade eine Sondersendung über das Schneechaos , sieht ja schlimm aus.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Matt Hayes (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Wie es im Osten aussieh weiss ich nicht genau.
Im Norden soll es jedenfalls schlimm sein.
Autos stecken in mosntrösen Schneewehn fest, usw.
Hier im Süden von BaWü haben wir gut 20cm Schnee und die Landschaft sieht wirklich wunderschön aus.
Für ein Spaziergang perfekt, für Auto/Rad Fahrer schon lästig, aber ich glaube mal man kommt gut durch 

Grüße


----------



## Allround.angler (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hallo, bei uns im Raum Münster geht es eigt ...
Ich hoffe das es mehr wird 
hab kein Bock auf Schule am Montag -.-|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:
vllt ist es wo anders im Nord/westen anders


----------



## Udo561 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
hier in Holland hält es sich in Grenzen , auf den Nebenstrassen eine festgefahrene Schneedecke , die Bundesstrassen sind größtenteils frei.
Im Garten bei uns liegen z.Z. um die 30 cm , sehr ungewöhnlich für die Niederlande.
Gruß aus Holland,
Udo


----------



## Borg (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Also bei uns hier (Pulheim bei Köln) isses schon am tauen  .....hatten vielleicht 7-8 cm Schnee gestern und heute ist im Prinzip nur noch der Boden bedeckt. Strassen sind frei. 

Schade, hatte irgendwie mehr erwartet nach der ganzen Panikmache.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## FehmarnAngler (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hier auf Fehmarn ist die Hölle los, wie einige vielleicht im Radio gehört haben. Aber immerhin fällt morgen in ganz Ostholstein die Schule aus!


----------



## Tüdde (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns fällt auch Morgen in ganz MV die Schule aus:z:z:z


----------



## Borg (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



FehmarnAngler schrieb:


> Hier auf Fehmarn ist die Hölle los, wie einige vielleicht im Radio gehört haben. Aber immerhin fällt morgen in ganz Ostholstein die Schule aus!



Jo, hab ich gerade in den Nachrichten gesehen. Ihr habt da im Moment echt nichts zum Lachen. Los, gebt uns was ab! |supergri

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## chivas (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

im osten, also in leipzig (sachsen xD) ist auch nix anderes als weiß zu sehen.

würde ich meine balkontür aufmachen, könnte ich wohl nen schneemann in der küche bauen ^^ zur zeit aber weder schnee noch wind - wird sicher auch wieder nen frühling geben dieses jahr..


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Scheint ja echt überall Winter zu sein...wenn man das hier so liest und Nachrichten schaut...

Da haben wir im Schwarzwald bei mir mit nur 20cm ja so gut wie "Nix"...


----------



## Svenno 02 (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

hier liegen 30 cm eben wieder 10 cm Nachschub, wenn der Schnee wenigstens liegen bleiben würde und nicht immer dieser ganze Matsch mist auf der Straße liegt!:-!


----------



## bobbl (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

In Nürnberg haben wir jetzt irgendwas zwischen 20 und 30 cm Schnee...


----------



## N_S Dakota (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

muhahaha........kalt ist relativ !


----------



## Wunstorfer (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Zeit, den Trööt mal wieder vorzukramen und ein bisschen zu weinen :c
Es reicht mir jetzt mit Winter und Schnee und zugefrorenen Seen Kanälen. Ich dachte, ich könnte bis zum 31. nochmal an den Kanal zum Gummifischbaden#d Aber nee!
Allmählich machen sich die Entzugserscheinungen breit. 
Wenn das so weitergeht, muss ich doch noch zum Forellenpuff zum Eisangeln #6


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Moin Wunstorfer.

Bei uns hats heute Nacht auch wieder dermaßen geschneit. Gestern und Vorgestern zwar auch, aber nicht so schlimm.

Zum "Glück" war ich gestern nochmal 2 Stunden draußen. Musste nochmal raus bevor die 2,5 Monate Entzug kommen.

Grüße


----------



## Udo561 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
ja , war das noch schön als die Winter "nur" verregnet waren :q
Nach dem letzten Winter hatte ich auch nicht damit gerechnet das wir wieder solch eine Kälte und Schnee bekommen würden.
Und dabei sind wir im Westen ja noch gut bedient , in Nord und Ostdeutschland siehts um einiges schlimmer aus 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

...um im Schwarzwald liegt eigentlich viel zu wenig Schnee...aber egal...zum Angeln ist der Schwarzwald ehh kacke...da muss mal gleich mit dem Auto mal 1h oder mehr fahren um überhaupt mal irgendwo an ein Gewässer zu kommen an dem nicht nur Fliegenruten erlaubt sind...#c


----------



## grazy04 (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

iss doch geiles Wetter, seit 4 Wochen iss Eisangeln ohne Pause möglich :q , einzig das aufhacken der Löcher iss nervig, da is ein Eisbohrer Gold wert  .
Am Samstag hatten wir bis zu 30cm dickes Eis und bei Temeraturen von -6 - -8C° am Tage und -10 - -14C° Nachts wirds wohl noch dicker werden.


----------



## Fisch-Finder (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Tach zusammen,
bei uns hier sind mal kurz 10-15cm Schnee in der Nacht von gestern auf heute gefallen!!! Ich war schon froh dass alles weggetaut ist, und heute Morgen die böse Überraschung und so wieder alles weiß!!! :r:vSoviel Schnee ist man hier gar nicht gewohnt. #d
*So langsam kann sommer werden!!!* 

Gruß David


----------



## hornhechteutin (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Moin Moin ,
hier in Eutin um 9,15 Uhr *minus 15 Grad * bibber bibber bibber


Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Udo561 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
Köln im Moment -6 Grad , wir hier im Westen scheinen Glück zu haben 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Köln im Moment -6 Grad , wir hier im Westen scheinen Glück zu haben
> Gruß Udo



Jo, bei uns in Frankfurt sinds -5 Grad.
Gruß Robin


----------



## neele (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns ( nordwestliche Altmark ) zeigte das Thermometer heute gegen 7,30 Uhr  -18,8 Grad an. Langsam reicht es auch!

Frostigen Gruß von neele


----------



## Ködervorkoster (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Münster NRW  =  - 11 °C  &  überall liegt Schnee.
Für unsere Region eher ungewöhnlich. Wir haben sonst viel Regen und nachts mal Frost zwischendurch... #c
Ich schätze das wird noch ein paar Wochen so weitergenen.

Um so mehr wird anschließend der Frühling genossen !!!! :vik:


----------



## ingordh (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

In Diepholz waren es -15,5|uhoh:


----------



## angelsüchto (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

also hier ist es schweinekalt und es flockt die ganze zeit!
wird zeit das ich wieder mal mit der neuen rute keulen gehe,es hat sich schon so ein druck aufgebaut!!


----------



## Fisch-Finder (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Nabend,
hier bei uns -1 grad, und Schnee. Ich habe mal ein Bild von meinem Dachfenster gemacht.|uhoh:

Gruß David


----------



## angler4711 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Zur zeit -8 C und alles weiß bei mir.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

habe +1 grad !!! und etwas neuschnee #6


----------



## snofla (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

0 Grad und Schneefall


----------



## angelsüchto (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

2,3 grad plus o.o und es schneit


----------



## bubi10_4 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hallo gestern in Baruth/Mark Landkreis Teltow-FLÄMING -23 Grad !!! Vieleicht Quappenwetter


----------



## Udo561 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Morgen ,
Nähe Köln + 2 Grad und gestern Abend Eisregen .
Auf Strassen und Bürgersteigen lag eine 2 cm dicke Eisschicht ,
Autofahren war unmöglich.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

-1 Grad und es schneit. Heute Nacht ist wieder viel Schnee gefallen. Und jetzt mit dem Bus zum Praktikum -.-


----------



## Honeyball (28. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelsüchto schrieb:


> wird zeit das ich wieder mal mit der neuen rute keulen gehe,es hat sich schon so ein druck aufgebaut!!


Nanana???|rolleyes
Hör ich da ein Ferkel quieken???:q:q:q


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

-3 Grad in einem kleinen Dörfchen in Ostholstein, wo man mit dem Auto nicht vom Fleck kommt. Hätte wohl doch besser in Eutin bleiben sollen...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

-4°C, fast 80cm Schnee|wavey:


----------



## angelpfeife (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> -4°C, fast 80cm Schnee|wavey:


In was für einem Loch lebst du eigentlich...:q:q
80cm sind ja mal ne ordentliche Ladung.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> In was für einem Loch lebst du eigentlich...:q:q
> 80cm sind ja mal ne ordentliche Ladung.




Das "Loch" nennt sich Schwarzwald.|kopfkrat

:q:q


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Also hier hab ich sowas noch nich erlebt. Mittlerweile knapp 50 cm Schnee. Muss heute bei einer Freundin unterkommen weil ich nicht nach Hause komme  Morgen und Übermorgen sind alle Schulen im Hochtaunuskreis geschlossen.


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

In Ostholstein morgen auch alles geschlossen.


----------



## cren (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi

Kempen am Niederrhein Regen und die Temperatur zieht an.....
Ich denke ich fahre morgen mit Schlittschuhen zur Arbeit....#d


----------



## Anglas (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

ICH BIN EINE FROSTBEULE

ich bleib zuhause mit nem heißen kakao vorm kamin und warte auf Frühling.
Das ist mit das doch zu kalt ;-)


----------



## BigGamer (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

mich treibt der Jagdtrieb auch bei dem Wetter raus...
Nur viel ist zu und ich fang nix...
Frust *sommerwill*


----------



## Ingmarhunter (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Freu, Schulausfall in ganz Schleswig-Holstein. Der Winter hat doch was gutes.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Na super, bei uns im Schwarzwald macht unsere Schule nicht zu. Bin aber trotzdem zu Hause geblieben, da heute morgen überall nur Chaos auf den Straßen war...:q


----------



## Paradize (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich freu mich schon auf das Wochenende nach Ostern , da wird erstmal wieder auf Karpfen geangelt


----------



## Paradize (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Was glaubt ihr , wie lange wird das Wetter so anhalten?

Soll ja angeblich nächste Woche -28 Grad werden.


----------



## theundertaker (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Macht euch doch einfach n paar warme Gedanken, dann nervt das Wetter nicht so doll

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sN7i8horIhI

:vik::q:vik::q:vik:


Ich bin am Wochenende übrigens angeln...schmilzt ja alles schon wieder...


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
so , in Holland schneits mal wieder und das nicht zu knapp.
So kalt ist es nicht , gerade mal - 3 Grad , aber der den Schnee bleibt liegen und es sind z.Z. schon wieder mal über 10 cm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> so , in Holland schneits mal wieder und das nicht zu knapp.
> So kalt ist es nicht , gerade mal - 3 Grad , aber der den Schnee bleibt liegen und es sind z.Z. schon wieder mal über 10 cm.
> Gruß Udo



Im Taunus bei uns auch. Und wir gehen gleich mit der Mannschaft einen Waldlauf machen -.-


----------



## wusel345 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Also, mich nervt das Wetter nicht. Das ist hier der erste richtige Winter seit Jahren. Hat auch die halbe Nacht wieder geschneit und ich finde es geil. Die weisse Pracht hat auch was Schönes. Wenn die Straßen frei sind, schnapp ich mir gleich die Fotokamera und fahre zu meinem Lieblingssee. Mal schauen, ob ich was Interessantes vor die Linse bekomme. 

Der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt und dann gehts ab zum Angeln. Bis dahin genieße ich den Schnee und die Jahreszeit.

Gruß aus dem verschneiten Ostbevern
Rüdiger


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*



wusel345 schrieb:


> Also, mich nervt das Wetter nicht. Das ist hier der erste richtige Winter seit Jahren
> Gruß aus dem verschneiten Ostbevern
> Rüdiger



Hi,
na ja , kommt halt darauf an was man(n) für Hobby´s hat ,
bei meiner Freundin und mir sind es u.a. eben Wassersport ( Wasserski,Wakeboard ), Boot fahren,schwimmen und angeln.
Zudem verbringen wir so ziemlich jede freie Minute auf oder am Wasser.
Und dann nervt das Wetter doch schon ganz schön  , wir können es zumindest kaum erwarten das es wärmer wird 
Gruß Udo


----------



## wusel345 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi Udo,

kann dich verstehen. Auch ich bin ein Mensch, der gerne am oder im Wasser ist, gerne angelt oder in der Natur herum irrt. Auch ich freue mich auf die wärmere Jahreszeit, auf den Urlaub im Sommer usw. aber es ist halt erst Februar. Stell dir mal vor, wir hätten jetzt schon 20 Grad. Da könntest es im Frühjahr/Sommer vor Mücken und anderes Stechgetier am Wasser nicht aushalten. Ich war eben noch draussen in der verschneiten Pampa. Auch wenn ich ein Sommermensch bin: es sah einfach geil aus. Die Felder unter einer dichten Schneedecke, Tierspuren im Schnee von Hase und Reh, im Wald die Bäume verschneit. Und dann die Stille, da der Schnee viele Geräusche schluckt. 

Und doch stelle ich mich ganz langsam um auf den Frühling. Ich merke es an meinen Gedanken, die mich immer öfter an den letzten Urlaub im Altmühltal erinnern. An die Zeit am Wasser, die schöne Gegend, die Wärme des Sommers. In ca. 5 Monaten ziehts mich wieder dort hin und, ehrlich (trotz Schnee, den ich auch mag), ich freue mich drauf.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Udo561 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hi,
na ja , soooo schlimm finde ich den Winter auch nicht , aber bei mir kommen da einige Dinge zusammen und das nervt dann.
Ich bin gesundheitlich( Autounfall ) so eingeschränkt das ich nicht besonnders gut zu Fuß bin , daher ist mein Boot mein Vortbewegungsmittel NR.1 , jetzt mal vom Auto abgesehen.
Zudem ist hier die neue Slippanlage noch nicht fertig , ich bekomme dadurch mein Boot z.Z. nicht ins Wasser.
Und so bleibt mir im Winter nicht gegade viel um mir die Zeit zu vertreiben.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

So siehts bei uns seit heute morgen aus


----------



## bobbl (6. März 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Bei uns auch.


----------



## Bigone (27. November 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

So, das war also 2010, eine Angelsaison von April bis November, wollte heute los, mein Gummifisch schlitterte übers Eis, unter der Autobahn brücke war zwar noch frei, aber die Ringe froren sofort zu, für mich wars das jetzt, bleibt nur zu hoffen, daß wir nicht wieder so einen Hammerwinter kriegen. Wünsche euch allen einen schönen 1. Advent, und hoffe, daß der eine oder andere noch was anständiges auf die Schuppen legen kann. Gruß Gerald


----------



## Fischerjunge1 (27. November 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

nanana...nun mal nicht so pessimistisch. der dezember verspricht nochmal gutes hechteln. zumindest an meinem hausgewässer.
und ansonsten heißt es wieder quappeln.
schöne grüße


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (28. November 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Hallo,

die Angelsaison ist hier schon etwas länger beendet.
Seit Dienstag Dauerschneefall. :v
Ich glaube dieser Winter wird alles bisher erlebte weit in den Schatten stellen.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (28. November 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Na mal abwarten. Die Kälte kann genauso schnell vorbei sein, wie sie gekommen ist.


----------



## barschkönig (28. November 2010)

*AW: Es wird kalt!*

Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch gehen aber zugefroren:c
Naja vielleicht nähste Woche mal auf Quappe versuchen.


----------

